# Spitfire - edna - 'earth' - new cartridge sneak peak!!



## british_bpm (Jul 22, 2014)

A ONCE IN A LIFETIME COLLECTION OF ELECTRONIC SOUNDS DERIVED FROM THE MOST VALUED COLLECTION OF ORCHESTRAL SAMPLE RECORDINGS ON THE PLANET... THE FIRST PHASE IN OUR E.D.N.A. PROJECT, CREATING THE NEXT GENERATION OF SOUND-WARE FOR THE NEXT GENERATION OF MUSIC MAKERS.

We've taken these orchestral recordings and have morphed them into the most incredible anthology of sonic weaponry from another time and place!

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT THE ASTONISHING PRICE OF £149. FOR MORE DETAILS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (HERE).*



PHASE #1 'EARTH' IS A COLLECTION OF 1900+ FACTORY INSTRUMENTS MANGLED INTO 1001 CUSTOM PATCHES BY OUR AWARD WINNING TEAM OF COMPOSERS, SOUND-SMITHS, PRODUCERS AND ENGINEERS INTO A COLLECTION OF AWESOME "CARTRIDGES". LOAD UP eDNA, THE MOST ADVANCED INTERFACE WE HAVE YET CREATED, SLAM IN A CARTRIDGE AND PLAY PLAY PLAY. 






SUCH IS THE DEPTH OF CONTENT HERE THAT BY PLAYING EVERY SOUND FOR NOT MORE THAN 30 SECONDS, IT WOULD TAKE YOU EXACTLY 24 HOURS TO LISTEN TO EVERY INSTRUMENT AND PATCH... AND THAT'S WITHOUT FAG AND LOO BREAKS. WE'RE NOT AMBULANCE CHASING HERE, THIS IS NOT ABOUT THE MUSIC OF NOW, OF YESTERDAY, THIS IS A NEW CHAPTER IN THE CREATION OF THE GREATEST SONIC ARSENAL ON THE PLANET. 






QUICK STATS: WAV SIZE: 44.8GB - NCW SIZE (lossless compressed download size): 26.8GB - 34.9 HOURS OF SAMPLES! 

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT £149. FOR MORE DETAILS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (HERE).*

THIS PRODUCT IS BUNDLED WITH THE FREE KONTAKT PLAYER ENGINE. NO FURTHER PURCHASE IS NECESSARY TO UNLEASH THE POWER OF OUR AMAZING NEW INTERFACE.

=================================================

*QUICK SNEAK PEAK AT NEW 'WHEELSPIN' CARTRIDGE!!*






Here's a quick sneak peak of a work-in-progress of the 'Wheelspin' cartridge coming soon to v1.1 of eDNA - 'EARTH'. 1 of 4 completely new artist cartridges which add to the 1900+ factory instruments and 1001 unique presets already shipped with v1.0 a further 404 totally unique sounds to the Earth collection. Wheelspin is a carefully weaved set of presets designed meticulously by Jefferson Chambers to really put eDNA through her paces! But it couldn't be easier for you to use, hold down a note and slowly move your modulation wheel, and uh oh.... what just happened!!!???

...oh and there's some new features for you to look at too...



=================================================

4 NEW *FREE* CARTRIDGES COMING SOON!!


















=================================================

FIRST REVIEW JUST IN AND IT'S 10/10!!

http://www.economicvoice.com/spitfire-a ... th-review/

_"There are times when you will feel like you are listening to sounds never heard before and that is basically because you are, seeing as these samples are to the larger part taken from Spitfire’s huge sample pool that were originally recorded at the highest level of quality available today."

"the real magic is the technical side. The new GUI that Spitfire has designed is so beautiful it should win an award in it’s own right."

"if you are looking for unique sounds that will add distinction to your soundtracks or a new and fresh angle to tackle music production then look no further."_

MORE 'EARTH' NEWS COMING SOON!

=================================================
*NEW!! - ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#6 SOUND DISPHORIA*






Here's the sixth naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein. Disphoria is a collection of classic and contemporary EDM sounds, but done..... THE SPITFIRE WAY! So always a little bit more broken, a bit rawer, more filth, a bit more hair and a whole lotta wrong. Think of what Led Zep did to the blues, this is what a British Company does when it designs a digital synth. The highlight of this collection lies in it's sequenced presets that rely on combining the gate stage and auto oscillating cross fader.



More cartridge news soon!

=================================================
*ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#5 SOUND SWAMP*






Here's the fifth naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein. Sound swamp is the rawest of tweaked preset cartridges. Designed by film composers for film composers, and compiled by Harnek Mudhar, it features the mangled orchestral recordings of the last 7 years, carefully assembled so that the modulation wheel provides the composer with naturalistic X-Fades even if the sounds emanate from another planet!!



More cartridge spotlights on their way!

=================================================

*ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#4 ANALOGANAUT*






Here's the fourth naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein. Award winning producer and composer Christian Henson takes you on a ride through his synthesiser heritage, from basic and sometimes slightly broken analogue classic sounds, to the "birth of digital" for creating retrospective 80's "sexual thrillers" investigating how the eDNA can effect, sequence and mangle these sounds into something entirely new. Henson says this library very much reflects his somewhat eccentric approach to sound-smithery!



More cartridge spotlights on their way!

=================================================
*ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#3 DISCOMAN*






Here's the third naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein so that you can get to grips with the sheer scale and versatility of the EARTH collection of sounds and presets. Designed by pop and dance aristocrat, Stanley Gabriel, this compilation of delights features Stan's whimsical light hearted take on moving textures and sequences with repeated nods back to yesteryear and his dance roots.



More cartridge spotlights on their way!

=================================================
*ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#2 MOVIEDROME*






Here's the second naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein so that you can get to grips with the sheer scale and versatility of the EARTH collection of sounds and presets. Designed by award winning composer, Christian Henson, this takes Earth to the widescreen with a huge host of pads, keys, atmos, fx and amazing basses designed to sit alongside orchestral elements and exude a broad band-width of colours found in modern cinema and other epic forms, games, trailers etc.



=================================================
*ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#1 APOCALYPZ*






For reasons beyond our control we've had to change Jefferson's Cartridge name. Here's the first of naked spotlight videos playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein so that you're clear of his very wild intentions. This, the most angular and dystopian of cartridges that ships with Earth has some of the wildest and most original sounds we've ever heard!



More cartridge spotlights on their way!!

=================================================


----------



## The Darris (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE 1 - "EARTH"*


----------



## Christof (Jul 22, 2014)

Will this be an Omnisphere killer or a totally different approach?


----------



## Saxer (Jul 22, 2014)

Christof @ 22.7.2014 said:


> Will this be an Omnisphere killer or a totally different approach?



at least it looks familiar  (sorry guys, couldn't resist!)

really looking forward to walkthroughs and demos!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH"*

Believe it or not, with tons of films scores and dozens of TV behind me I've never actually used Omnisphere, so I couldn't tell you.

Our loyalty to NI remains true so this will be a Kontakt 5 Player library. But with the most extraordinary scripting and front end functionality. It also looks a bit gorgeous too...

All I know is that it embraces our joint respect and brazen disregard of our recordings. As a team of composers we just know what works, we use a lot of sounds so we know when we've hit on something new and when it makes the grade.

This is really really special, when it drops it will be like my kids going off to university. It's a new generation of sound based on the frustrations, hopes and dreams of tools available to composers and soundsmiths thus far. This is how we started with our orchestral approach. And for me, someone who originates from the first wave of UK drum and bass. This is me going back to my roots, but with the richest raw material imaginable. 

Sooooo excited to share more info with you soon


----------



## The Darris (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH"*



british_bpm @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> Believe it or not, with tons of films scores and dozens of TV behind me I've never actually used Omnisphere, so I couldn't tell you.
> 
> Our loyalty to NI remains true so this will be a Kontakt 5 Player library. But with the most extraordinary scripting and front end functionality. It also looks a bit gorgeous too...
> 
> ...



I knew if I waited long enough to buy into a Electronic sound libraries, you guys would develop one. I know how much you guys are into the electronic music given some of your previous libraries so I am looking forward to this. How soon until we get a demo? I know I should hold my enthusiasm but come on, this is going to be a pretty cool release given some of the language you've used to describe it. 

Thanks for sharing some insight on what this release means to you guys.


----------



## mmendez (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH"*

Wow, didn't see this one coming. Can't wait to hear more details about it! :D


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH"*

Very excited about this! _-)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH"*

I'm very pleased to see it has a lovely old nan's name too!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH"*



TheUnfinished @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> I'm very pleased to see it has a lovely old nan's name too!








"Daaaaaahhhhhlinks!"


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH"*

*whispers* I haven't see The Incredibles.

I was thinking more...


----------



## tmm (Jul 22, 2014)

Sweet. If the sound design portions of your Albion & Scraped Perc libraries are any indication, this will be awesome. There are times when I find the sound design portions of Iceni more useful than the orchestral recordings themselves


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 22, 2014)

As I said in another thread.

On floor in fetal position, drooling, and mumbling... eDNA, eDNA, eDNA >8o


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 22, 2014)

tmm @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> Sweet. If the sound design portions of your Albion & Scraped Perc libraries are any indication, this will be awesome. There are times when I find the sound design portions of Iceni more useful than the orchestral recordings themselves



It's a fair comment I would say I use the SD aspects of Iceni more than the orchestral. But the SD is derived from the orchestral so you don't get one without the other..... However, this was just a practise run compared to the foul foul things we've been doing to these expensive brass players and all those strads.... It should be a crime it really should!


----------



## tmm (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't wait! Yep, need to add too, it was the SD side of Scraped Perc that influenced my purchase, and that is the side of the lib I've used most so far. Brilliant content there.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 22, 2014)

Christian, Although I love the F'ed side of sound design, I also would like to a see lush, warm, cocoon side as well. Will the GUI be conducive to user sound design and manipulation ?


----------



## Vin (Jul 22, 2014)

Christof @ 22/7/2014 said:


> Will this be an Omnisphere killer?



Lol :D

But interesting idea for sure.


----------



## benmrx (Jul 22, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> Christian, *Although I love the F'ed side of sound design, I also would like to a see lush, warm, cocoon side as well.* Will the GUI be conducive to user sound design and manipulation ?



+1

Can't wait for more info on this!!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Chaps I've added as much detail as I'm allowed to at this time in the thread header.

Re. the posts above any users of Albion 1 - 3 and the Stephenson's ranges will know that we don't only do 'effed up' we also do really beautiful sounds that, because of their organic origins, mix really well into acoustic and orchestral works. We've taken our "practise" runs on A1-3 and have taken this to another level!


----------



## The Darris (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

All that new info sounds great!!!

Just one question, I know this will be downloadable but what do I need to do to get that box sent to me. I really want that to sit on my shelf. :D :D 

I look forward to the demos and the information coming about the e.D.N.A. engine.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Because we're DL only we don't actually make any boxes however we do have a press page where you can DL artwork, so craft knife and glue gun at the ready, Jess in the office is prepping assets for eDNA01 on the press page as we speak.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press

2D hi def images make for handsome wall furniture:







Much love.

C.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 23, 2014)

Is there rough ETA/est. price Christian ? It helps very much when your saving for the intro offer. Cheers, James


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

ETA is between this week and the last day of August.

It's going to be beautifully priced based on the huge amount of content and functionality.

*Sorry that's the best I can do for now!*


----------



## dhlkid (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> ETA is between this week and the last day of August.
> 
> It's going to be beautifully priced based on the huge amount of content and functionality.
> 
> *Sorry that's the best I can do for now!*



It may be out of the topic. will BML low reeds or winds release before eDNA?


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Different teams... anyone fancy running a book?


----------



## Diffusor (Jul 23, 2014)

What exactly will make these sound designed samples "new generation" and how is it different than that kind of stuff already in Albion? Mangling samples of instruments into soundscapes isn't exactly a new thing so I was wondering how this will be different.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

It's a number of things.

Whilst the approach may not be revolutionary the results are certainly very new. There's a combination of things that makes this library very special. Very next gen.

• Having recorded Volume 1 of BML in it's entirety we are able to use the specific single instrument sections and multiple mic positions to focus in on specific characteristics of an instrument and the sound it produces. Whilst the very broad sound of the albion range made for some truly beautiful 'mangled" sounds which we enjoyed making. This library is made from 5 years of experimentation in manipulating this awesome range of recordings. There are, to our knowledge, no commercial libraries that match the scale and quality of what we have done over the last 7 - 8 years. So the opportunity to have free reign over this? Well wouldn't you?

• Having experimented with the Albion Sound Design elements we have been able to bring this knowledge, these chops to a zenith point in EARTH. That, and we have amassed the most amazing set of analogue mangling units, some rarefied synths, and some bespoke digital signal paths that we have designed ourselves often from specially commissioned individuals. 

• Whilst our GUIs look simple to use and our instruments pop out of the box, under the hood is some pretty genius scripting. Blake has started from scratch with eDNA, thrown out the rule book and I think will convince you that he is the greatest scripter there is. Coupled with our Spitfire design ethos we think this new engine and interface will offer a totally new way of working.

• Finally. I instructed the team to strive to create nothing we have heard before. To trust the hundreds of film, TV, games scores, chart tracks and dance records we've made over a combined century of music making. To trust that experience to create and not copy. Innovate, not plagiarise. Everything we have done at Spitfire has been to fight the homogenisation of music. It's not good for our business. Do we succeed all the time, no, we're wrapped up in the Zeitgeist as much as everyone else. But to aim to be different, to create an environment and set of tools to be at the vanguard of a new generation of new music and new music makers is where we're aiming. 

Sorry for party political broadcast. But this is 5 years of work for us and I would say -3db above 10k with my hearing for life. So it's still my puppy until it goes off to university (hybrid metaphors are all the rage) in the next few days... urm or a week/ weeks.


----------



## neve (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Wow! I'm officially super excited. This is precisely, really precisely the type of thing that I was hoping to see in sample library development!


----------



## blougui (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



> 3db above 10k with my hearing for life.



Sorry to, hum, hear that.

What will be the main differences, approaches between the categories ?

- Erik


----------



## Diffusor (Jul 23, 2014)

thanks british_bpm


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Hi british_bpm,

Very excited about this new line of Spitfire e-DNA libraries ! Great idea, and concept.

Maybe a super-cool product teaser video using these e-DNA sounds, would give us an early idea of what you are able to pull out with these transformed organic orchestral sounds. 

Oh and what are the differences between this first release, and future e-DNA releases ?

I'm also guessing that they are quite expressive, and playable instruments. That can also be tweaked further by the user to taste. 

i.e. are you able to produce unique atmospheric Pads, buzzy rattling low-Basses, Unique Lead Sounds, Percussive textures, and string ensemble like sections that are more alien, and sci-fi like ? I'm just trying to imagine what your huge selection of orchestral samples would sound like, when they have been transformed into a more synthetic type texture. Should be interesting to hear how Woodwinds sound in e-DNA ...etc. 

Thanks for making something very different, and totally new and exciting ! 

Oh.. and please take it easy with the pricing :D 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 24, 2014)

Was literally on the buy it now page for omnisphere but then found this here.... Perhaps I'll wait, this could come in handy if it mixes well with my spitfire template ^^


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Thu Jul 24 said:


> Was literally on the buy it now page for omnisphere but then found this here.... Perhaps I'll wait, this could come in handy if it mixes well with my spitfire template ^^



Get Omnisphere regardless of this very intriguing upcoming product. Trust me, you won't be sorry. 

Back OT, Spitfire's new "baby" does sound delicious. :D


----------



## Vik (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



> Everything we have done at Spitfire has been to fight the homogenisation of music. It's not good for our business. Do we succeed all the time, no, we're wrapped up in the Zeitgeist as much as everyone else. But to aim to be different, to create an environment and set of tools to be at the vanguard of a new generation of new music and new music makers is where we're aiming.


Brilliant. So many others aim to ride on the existing wave of trends.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Hi british_bpm,

Any info. about when this will be released ? Any Teasers, or Introductory Video ? 

Very excited, and anxious to know more about it. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Whatisvalis (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Really looking forward to seeing how you present this within Kontakt, great that you keep evolving that. 

I have no idea how you get any other work done, I think if I had that sample content to play with I'd be lost in design heaven.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

It's mind blowing, it springs out of the box with the basic vanilla sound sets, it's all calibrated to give instant tweak shock and awe, and we've been working through hundreds of meticulously tweaked patches. Should be coming back from Native Instruments soon. yum yum yum! We'll start releasing some teasy type stuff this next week. I have to guiltily admit that a lot of Earth is already in the can on a couple of projects of mine with directors and audio leads saying "I've never heard anything like it!". Perk of the job is stealing a head-start prior to release I guess! Just glad this years been about Space and Robots for me, if it was Poirot I would have struggled to get these sounds in...


----------



## eidrahmusic (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



> Just glad this years been about Space and Robots for me, if it was Poirot I would have struggled to get these sounds in...



Haha, can't wait to hear the demos!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> It's mind blowing, it springs out of the box with the basic vanilla sound sets, it's all calibrated to give instant tweak shock and awe, and we've been working through hundreds of meticulously tweaked patches. Should be coming back from Native Instruments soon. yum yum yum! We'll start releasing some teasy type stuff this next week. I have to guiltily admit that a lot of Earth is already in the can on a couple of projects of mine with directors and audio leads saying "I've never heard anything like it!". Perk of the job is stealing a head-start prior to release I guess! Just glad this years been about Space and Robots for me, if it was Poirot I would have struggled to get these sounds in...



Hi british_bpm,

That's Wonderful News ! 

imho. this one of the most exciting new libraries to be released for quite some time. 

Can't wait to hear how it sounds, and what type of sounds it can deliver. 

Tweaking the library's instruments must be a lot of fun, I could imagine doing just that for weeks, months,... and even years :lol: 

Thanks for the feedback,
Muziksculp


----------



## oxo (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

although i can understand that you are looking forward about your new baby and fall in love with it. but hundreds of words overblowing self-praise even surpass the exaggerated bla-bla-marketing of 8dio. ... a reason for me not to buy it. sometimes less is more ... to fascinate people. sorry for my thoughts.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Oxo. I have to confess I also steer clear of any product where the manufacturer praises themselves. Its a real turn off when someone has passion for their creation.


(Irony alert)


----------



## TimJohnson (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



oxo @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> although i can understand that you are looking forward about your new baby and fall in love with it. but hundreds of words overblowing self-praise even surpass the exaggerated bla-bla-marketing of 8dio. ... a reason for me not to buy it. sometimes less is more ... to fascinate people. sorry for my thoughts.



This doesn't sound like self praise. It sounds like a group of people who are genuinely proud of their work and can't wait to share it with others.
Sure it's their business and will (hopefully) make them money, but that doesn't mean they can't sing it's praises. If you don't want to read what they say about it don't click on the forum page announcing it!


----------



## TimJohnson (Aug 4, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Thanks Oxo. I have to confess I also steer clear of any product where the manufacturer praises themselves. Its a real turn off when someone has passion for their creation.
> 
> 
> (Irony alert)



Beat me to it. I for one can't wait guys.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



oxo @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> although i can understand that you are looking forward about your new baby and fall in love with it. but hundreds of words overblowing self-praise even surpass the exaggerated bla-bla-marketing of 8dio. ... a reason for me not to buy it. sometimes less is more ... to fascinate people. sorry for my thoughts.


----------



## oxo (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

sorry, i wanted to hurt or disregard anyone. possibly this is because that english is not my native language and i do not understand such statements correctly or seem inflated to me. to name a few:


> ...we have been creating the greatest orchestral sample library on the planet.... collection of organically synthesised sounds the likes of which the world has never witnessed. ....biblical proportions. ...THE MOST VALUED COLLECTION OF ORCHESTRAL SAMPLE RECORDINGS ON THE PLANET....the very best of the best....


----------



## The Darris (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



oxo @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> sorry, i wanted to hurt or disregard anyone. possibly this is because that english is not my native language and i do not understand such statements correctly or seem inflated to me. to name a few:
> 
> 
> > ...we have been creating the greatest orchestral sample library on the planet.... collection of organically synthesised sounds the likes of which the world has never witnessed. ....biblical proportions. ...THE MOST VALUED COLLECTION OF ORCHESTRAL SAMPLE RECORDINGS ON THE PLANET....the very best of the best....



Oxo, as someone who speaks English, all I read by their statements is that:

1) They have to market their products and create hype which builds excitement. This type of advertising has been around an incredibly long time. 

2) The fact that they have a lot of passion and stand behind their products shows a lot of care for their work. As you mentioned 8dio before, they too care a lot about their products. To me, being offended by that is subjective takes away from the discussion. However, you are entitled to your opinion but I fail to see your objective.

Finally, who cares? You are either going to like the product or not. You don't have to believe it is the "greatest orchestral sample library on the planet..etc." to buy it. It merely has to be a product that would help you as a composer to reach your ultimate goal for the music you work on whilst helping to inspire your writing. That is what makes a great sample library, at least for me. 

I have had many correspondence with the SF team over the last few years whether it be support tickets for issue or just sending feature requests. Each response has been handled awesomely which has lead me to focus on option #2 as stated above. They care a lot about their products especially ones that take years of production to complete. This is like seeing your child leave for college after all those years raising them. You may not understand that but that seems to be the case in my opinion.

After all, were are all giving our opinions here. o-[][]-o 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Giant_Shadow @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing your inappropriate Commercial Announcement post deleted and you being suspended. What a ugly world in some places it is. I think I will watch Inglorious Bastards tonight. :twisted:



Wow - what an inappropriate response. I don't agree with oxo per se, but I say a big *WTF * to people ragging on others who have spoken their mind.


----------



## mark812 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



RiffWraith @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Giant_Shadow @ Tue Aug 05 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking forward to seeing your inappropriate Commercial Announcement post deleted and you being suspended. What a ugly world in some places it is. I think I will watch Inglorious Bastards tonight. :twisted:
> ...



Agreed, pretty ridiculous response. On the other hand, I see oxo's point; I've always admired Spitfire's class and wouldn't want to see them using cheap and kitsch marketing.


----------



## oxo (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

that's what i meant. i have great respect for the work, the quality and the pioneering spirit of company like SF. "superlative-marketing" i find unnecessary.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Hi oxo, thanks for your comments, I'll certainly bear it in mind the next time I post. However I do have to say my tone on VI-C is mostly speaking as a fellow composer. Supporting the Spitfire cause yes, but predominantly telling it how it is working at the coalface with a bunch of tools that I helped design because I was unhappy with what we had at our disposal a few years back. I'd like to think SF are not only bucking the quality trend but are lifting the expectations of the VI community as a whole. I have been fleeced in the past with substandard, poorly recorded, poorly conceived and terribly curated products. So when I use superlatives it is usually because we at SF have found a way to create something that will hopefully make our lives easier, but certainly more fun.

Like the design ethos of SF and the quality of our goods and the great people we work with I always want SF to come across as ambassadors of good taste so I hate it if I have come across as a used car salesman. It's born of a genuine enthusiasm and indicative for anyone who has met me of my personality.

Look a post without a single capitalised sentence or exclamation mark.

(earth is effing supercalibrilliant though....)

x


----------



## tokatila (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Ballpark pricing? Almost running out of holiday budget...


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Very very affordable.


----------



## TimJohnson (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> Very very affordable.



o=?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Because we're DL only we don't actually make any boxes however we do have a press page where you can DL artwork, so craft knife and glue gun at the ready, Jess in the office is prepping assets for eDNA01 on the press page as we speak.
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press
> 
> ...



Looking forward to hearing more about eDNA, but please god, get someone to straighten those picture frames :oops: :mrgreen:


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Jordan Gagne @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Because we're DL only we don't actually make any boxes however we do have a press page where you can DL artwork, so craft knife and glue gun at the ready, Jess in the office is prepping assets for eDNA01 on the press page as we speak.
> ...




Are you kidding? We paid a design specialist with wire rimmed glasses and a geometric haircut a TON of money to artfully disarrange those frames!


----------



## The Darris (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Synesthesia @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> Are you kidding? We paid a design specialist with wire rimmed glasses and a geometric haircut a TON of money to artfully disarrange those frames!


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 13, 2014)

Where are we at with this, Messrs. Spitfire Audio? 

Very eager to hear something from this! I'm in love with the SD of Iceni, so I have a feeling this would tickle me in the right spots.

W.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

More news next week. We're full on in final stages now.

I have just finished personally checking, tweaking and creating every single sound we've made in this library. But there are so so so so many sounds that just giving every sound a final check over has taken 3 weeks!!!

Pretty much every sound is amazing. I can say after listening to thousands of them maybe only say five I went "meh" to, but left in because I thought they'd be good starting points for warping via the eDNA multi FX engine, including bespoke script "motorised" fx.

As a composer I'm excited that there is a new battalion of totally new sounding material on it's way to my arsenal. Sounds that don't chase the homogenised fast food diet of media, ethnic, pop and EDM sonics that we're being force fed at the moment.

The sounds here I'd like to hope would appeal to artists as displaced and diverse as Tom Yorke to Nick Cave, from Doctor X to Skrillex, from Eno to Martinez, HGW to Trent Reznor.

More news and piccies soon!

Best.

C.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> More news next week. We're full on in final stages now.
> 
> I have just finished personally checking, tweaking and creating every single sound we've made in this library. But there are so so so so many sounds that just giving every sound a final check over has taken 3 weeks!!!
> 
> ...



_-)


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

YES!




british_bpm @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> More news next week. We're full on in final stages now.
> 
> I have just finished personally checking, tweaking and creating every single sound we've made in this library. But there are so so so so many sounds that just giving every sound a final check over has taken 3 weeks!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## WhitePhaser (Aug 14, 2014)

Interesting, now where's my wallet


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Here's the thing - I'm struggling to imagine anything as good as you guys are describing, which is no doubt my own failing. I was surprised when you said you've never used Omnisphere - much of this sort of thing I'd imagine is that territory and its so vast you can steer round the cliches. Basically - the enthusiasm is evident and honest, but I don't think it'll mean too much til we can hear something ourselves. If it lives up to your description, it surely will be irresistible though, so even a short teaser of a dozen diverse patches while you check the other x thousand would give us some idea - bring it on!


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Here's the thing - I'm struggling to imagine anything as good as you guys are describing, which is no doubt my own failing. I was surprised when you said you've never used Omnisphere - much of this sort of thing I'd imagine is that territory and its so vast you can steer round the cliches. Basically - the enthusiasm is evident and honest, but I don't think it'll mean too much til we can hear something ourselves. If it lives up to your description, it surely will be irresistible though, so even a short teaser of a dozen diverse patches while you check the other x thousand would give us some idea - bring it on!



+1


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Here's the thing - I'm struggling to imagine anything as good as you guys are describing, which is no doubt my own failing. I was surprised when you said you've never used Omnisphere - much of this sort of thing I'd imagine is that territory and its so vast you can steer round the cliches. Basically - the enthusiasm is evident and honest, but I don't think it'll mean too much til we can hear something ourselves. If it lives up to your description, it surely will be irresistible though, so even a short teaser of a dozen diverse patches while you check the other x thousand would give us some idea - bring it on!



+2. I do find it astonishing that a library developer/patch designer in the modern genre has never used Omnisphere. Not that it is the best ( it arguably is ) but the fact that it must be the most widely used synth/sample VI out here, and more importantly anything similar will undoubtably bring comparisons.

Kontakt is a great sampler but has never compared to dedicated synths Zebra, Omni etc when it comes to modulation routines, filter types etc.

Not a criticism, just an observation . Interested to see what you have done.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



woodsdenis @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the thing - I'm struggling to imagine anything as good as you guys are describing, which is no doubt my own failing. I was surprised when you said you've never used Omnisphere - much of this sort of thing I'd imagine is that territory and its so vast you can steer round the cliches. Basically - the enthusiasm is evident and honest, but I don't think it'll mean too much til we can hear something ourselves. If it lives up to your description, it surely will be irresistible though, so even a short teaser of a dozen diverse patches while you check the other x thousand would give us some idea - bring it on!
> ...



FWIW I bought it when it came out, but only used in on a couple of jobs before going back to my main MO which, like Christian, is that I have always preferred to 'roll my own' so that I can define the sound I want more precisely.

I guess I'm long enough in the tooth to have used libs like Distorted Reality when they came out, and then having rinsed them, was forced to work out how to conjure up more..!


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Synesthesia @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> woodsdenis @ Thu Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Thu Aug 14 said:
> ...



Yep Distorted Reality another Spectrasonics product. Brings me back to Akai samplers and when we used tape etc. LOL Also I like when composers who are also developers get excited about their products. 

My curiosity is only that Kontakt and your company also host/make fantastic sample libraries, recreations of real instruments with great recording and scripting. How it handles the mangling part, up till now, has not really wowed me with an library so far from any developer. If you have cracked that nut I will be first in line :D


----------



## gbar (Aug 14, 2014)

I think everybody's going to have to wait until Xmas to open their presents to find out if they got that special red bike they have been hoping for 

In the meantime, other purchases are being delayed


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Here's the thing - I'm struggling to imagine anything as good as you guys are describing, which is no doubt my own failing. I was surprised when you said you've never used Omnisphere - much of this sort of thing I'd imagine is that territory and its so vast you can steer round the cliches. Basically - the enthusiasm is evident and honest, but I don't think it'll mean too much til we can hear something ourselves. If it lives up to your description, it surely will be irresistible though, so even a short teaser of a dozen diverse patches while you check the other x thousand would give us some idea - bring it on!



+3

Bring it on, and let's see if it lives up to the hype!


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> Very very affordable.




Some people think a Rolls Royce is very affordable, considering what you get.

Matt B's sound sets are what comes to mind when I hear "very affordable." 


I suppose eDNA is somewhere in between :-D


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the thing - I'm struggling to imagine anything as good as you guys are describing, which is no doubt my own failing. I was surprised when you said you've never used Omnisphere - much of this sort of thing I'd imagine is that territory and its so vast you can steer round the cliches. Basically - the enthusiasm is evident and honest, but I don't think it'll mean too much til we can hear something ourselves. If it lives up to your description, it surely will be irresistible though, so even a short teaser of a dozen diverse patches while you check the other x thousand would give us some idea - bring it on!
> ...



Yeah, don't go Slate Digital on us. :D


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



ceemusic @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Thu Aug 14 said:
> ...



I've been working out and using a sunbed for 3 months straight now, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Just to clarify, I've never used Omnisphere because I have tried not to use any other dev's commercial lib for nearly 10 years now. I make my own sounds. There are naturally exceptions, some old favourites that have sat on my drive from the good old Akai CD days. Can't seem to get away from Symphony Of Voices, Origins was a great buy and BFD has always helped a demo when short a drummer.... Oh oh and Tonehammer, I think I may have caned those high toms for a bit..... who hasn't! But on the whole I haven't bought anything of any substance since setting up SF with Paul 7 or 8 years ago. And what I have bought I hasn't really been to my taste. I just make my own, or use what we make. It suits my aesthetic as a composer.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Very interesting, Christian! Sounds like a pure and artistic way of working, getting your own sounds and doing your own thing. Respect! Though to be fair, you do have access to one hell of a sample pool, so who would ever need anything else (as a composer that is!). :D

One thing though!



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Just to clarify, I've never used Omnisphere because I have tried not to use any other dev's commercial lib for nearly 10 years now.



Don't you think it's good to know the quality and approach that other dev's are doing as well? How their stuff feels, how they program the samples, how they sound, etc - all of those aspects when you load up something that you've bought and then try it out in your own projects. 

If you buy something and try it out, you will get a feel of what you're "up against" on the market, no? Interested to hear your thoughts on that.

W.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

It's great question Walid, and one that I'm afraid is going to get one of my lengthy responses.

Whilst it may seem odd, our company is not built on that of being a software or content developer but as a collective of composers. Not one of our team, from us as directors, through every step of development, even including the design and webmastering of our site is carried out by anyone who is indeed a qualified software developer. Every single one of the team comes from the creative aspects of music making. So no, we don't look at other company's wares when designing and planning our products, we respond to the needs of ourselves and the composing and producing fraternity, because that is the fraternity we belong to.

This is why our approach, I think, is less aggressive than some other companies. We try not to disparage others because we wouldn't know what we're talking about because we don't use their stuff. How could we comment? We see a rich and full marketplace as a good thing, because it's a good thing for composers, and it keeps the expectations of the community high. Which means we have to try harder otherwise we get a complete f***ing roasting by communities like this one. It is the needs of vi-control that better determines our company planning than our 'competitors'. 

But does this mean we sometimes find ourselves head-to-head with other devs with comparative products. Well yes, but not because we're trying to ape or better, because as composers we're part of the creative zeitgeist. So when I rang Paul a few years back about an idea for a project called "Blitzkrieg", a one stop shop of cinematic delights. We produced it costed it up and marketed it without me EVER having heard of Symphobia. We brought it out (albeit re-dubbed as the slightly more friendly "Albion") and comparisons were drawn... and you know, to this day, I don't know if they were fair ones. I have never used Symphobia. Which is the same of LASS, the Cine's, the Berlins, Vienna, or indeed 8DIO's orchestral wares. 

Do I speak out when I think composers are being short changed or lied to, yes I do. As a composer I always hated being tricked with IRs and reverbs instead of true spaces, so I bring that up from time to time. I also enthusiastically engage in the somewhat protracted, tiresome and displaced debate on how to record orchestral samples and defend our position and ethos when it is openly attacked and criticised as opposed to directly criticising others, well how would I know how they do it?

eDNA is born of us sitting on one the most valuable set of sonic raw materials around today. With the numerous practice runs on other sound design aspects of our catalogue of products I felt we had the chops to deliver what we had always wanted to create. We had the confidence not only to make great sounds, but very very different sounds. It was also born of being married to a singer songwriter and having to listen to the "Zeitgeist" in her company, whether that be at home or in the car. And being despondent about how homogenous everything sounded, and that, if I went back to me in the 90's - an unsuccessful drum & bass producer - with a .... urm DAT (or minidisc) of what was on the radio today in 2014 I would have gone "that sh*t don't sound any different.... louder yes.... different no". Which fed my brief to the myself and the team, "whatever you do make sure it sounds different, don't listen to anything you want to copy, take the amazing sounds we have and create something entirely original". Because.... that's what I want, that's what I have always wanted. Not to keep up with the jones'ess, not to ambulance chase, or look over my shoulder, or indeed the workings of the kid at the desk next to me. I hate following fashion, because it is such an embarrassing admission of letting someone else do creative thinking for you, and in so following, you are late, and I hate being late. I hate cool because if you try to be it, you're inherently uncool. But what I admire is different, is original, is free spirit and creative confidence. All of which are by far the hardest things to achieve in our creative sphere.

So, hyping no... really driving home our mission objective on this most curious and ambitious of projects yes. So you guys can at least... we hope, go "well done for trying... interesting idea, pat pat, maybe stick to the French Horns in future eh? any chance of recording some dry ones?"

So Walid, with many many apologies for this incredibly wafflesome reply, whilst it may seem like an incredibly weird approach to business this is the truth of our method. A few years ago I travelled Virgin Atlantic for the first time. The minute I sat down and for the 8 or so hours that followed, it struck me that this service had been designed by someone not wanting to bury British Airways but by someone who had just travelled loads and loads and loads and hoped for something different, something that met _his_ needs and wants not the marketplace. Who believed that getting drunk on a plane was the best way of travelling, and on being told the bar was closing at the end of the flight responded affectionately because he had just been given a free pack of love hearts. I have always admired companies like that, who want to be different, not just to be different, but because a different approach is always such a good idea.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> It's great question Walid, and one that I'm afraid is going to get one of my lengthy responses.
> 
> Whilst it may seem odd, our company is not built on that of being a software or content developer but as a collective of composers. Not one of our team, from us as directors, through every step of development, even including the design and webmastering of our site is carried out by anyone who is indeed a qualified software developer. Every single one of the team comes from the creative aspects of music making. So no, we don't look at other company's wares when designing and planning our products, we respond to the needs of ourselves and the composing and producing fraternity, because that is the fraternity we belong to.
> 
> ...



Fair answer and the proof will be in the pudding. :D


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

My ears are awaiting something special!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

Well, hats off to you. Many of the best and most original companies (and individuals) go their own way with little thought or regard for what the competition is up to.

The flip side of the coin of course is that what might be fresh and new to the developer might be less so to the customers. But I'm really curious to find out where eDNA sits in that regard - when those first demos / walkthroughs finally hit, I guess we'll all have some idea about what we're talking about...


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> It's great question Walid, and one that I'm afraid is going to get one of my lengthy responses.
> 
> Whilst it may seem odd, our company is not built on that of being a software or content developer but as a collective of composers. Not one of our team, from us as directors, through every step of development, even including the design and webmastering of our site is carried out by anyone who is indeed a qualified software developer. Every single one of the team comes from the creative aspects of music making. So no, we don't look at other company's wares when designing and planning our products, we respond to the needs of ourselves and the composing and producing fraternity, because that is the fraternity we belong to.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that elaborate and considerate answer! I really like this approach, as you get exactly what you need instead of getting what others lead you to believe you need - there is a crucial distinction here.

I know from following you guys (you know those weird noises at night outside your window?) that you, despite of going your own way and doing your own Spitfire Audio thing, you listen to the community and take in what everyone is saying about your products and trying to have some sort of reciprocality between your company and your customer base - so big kudos to you! 

You will always be one of my favorite developers. Now what's all this fuss about the eDNA? Waiting eagerly! 

W.


----------



## spiralbill (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

I can't help but I just have to give a bump to this thread.
I've been. Literally. Checking this thread. Every single day.


----------



## doctornine (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> I went back to me in the 90's - an unsuccessful drum & bass producer



Never mind all this eDnA stuff, lets hear some of your drum and bass from the 90's.
I also have many DAT's worth of similarly unsuccessful drum and bass from the same period


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - MORE DETAILS AD*

*Here you go guys, a taste of things to come...*



And as an exclusive scoop I can tell VI-Control (so keep it to yourselves) that we have created 1,783 totally unique vanilla instruments as raw material for #1 Earth. From which 381,949 combinations are possible.... and that's before we even start tweaking...

Oh the times they are a' changin'

More news soon.

C. x


----------



## airflamesred (Aug 21, 2014)

That's a very sexy promo, Christian. So much so that I think it may need a PG rating!


----------



## pkm (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

The marketing hype thread is going to have a field day with that one . Looks cool, looking forward to more info.


----------



## gbar (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Is there a release date on the horizon?

Trying to plan my Spitfire purchases


----------



## valexnerfarious (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Hey Christian...Anyway possible you can drop a release date please lol


----------



## eidrahmusic (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Just watched the vid on my iPad and it sounded awesome! Can't wait to get home to hear it properly! Over 1,700 sounds and only phase one? Ooft!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 21, 2014)

Kewl - are all the sounds there (apart from spot SFX) from eDNA?


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm also interested in some sort of release date expectation?  Give us something!

W.


----------



## JBZeon (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

i have the same question, the sounds in the teaser are from eDNA?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 21, 2014)

OMG! Awesome Sauce. Card at the ready.


----------



## mk282 (Aug 21, 2014)

I really can't find anything special sounding in that teaser... And I love Spitfire stuff, really. :/


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Thanks for your kind words. We had a lot of fun making that! Bit of a boyhood dream TBH.

So yes... all sounds except the teleprompter and static spot fx and a cymbal for the cut from "eDNA" to the Earthscape are from EARTH. Apologies for not having prepp'd a naked audio only version but we're trying so hard to stick to our release promise.

Which was to remind everyone is Summer 2014..... so I think that means soon?

The 1700+ sounds are not the number of raw samples we've created, but actual multi sampled vanilla instruments, these can then be combined with others in the most jaw dropping ways to create a further 300,000 plus basic combinations, before you even start tweaking and cooking.... and we've already got some stuff in the oven for you!

To get you started we're prepping a s**t load of custom patches, so, as with all Spitfire products, there's stuff that springs out of the box and bites you hard.... but then there is this portfolio of the most amazing sounds from the most amazing libs for you to totally f**k with.

I appreciate the hype debate, and hope to fan the flames of that with this video... For I feel a page of hard facts and specs can't beat a teaser video that I think conveys an emotion. If you felt something with that vid, then that's what you're going to feel with eDNA. 

phwarb phweeb phworb phwabb!

Remember we're one of you, we just want to play.... so please excuse our childish hype!

C. x


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> Remember we're one of you, we just want to play.... so please excuse our childish hype!
> 
> C. x



I think its fun as hell the way you hype things haha! But you do create fantastic stuff, so you're entitled to it...

Btw for me, summer officially ends in 9 days. Know what i'm sayn'? 

W.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Not if it's an Indian summer (something us Brits hope for every year).



C


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 21, 2014)

Haters Gonna Hate.

Lovers Gonna Love.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 21, 2014)

Ha, of course the trailer is hype, but it's clever and fun. It also gives a flavour of the sounds, nice one. Living just across the Irish sea from the Spitfire crew I can assure you summer ended two weeks ago LOL.


----------



## blougui (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> Not if it's an Indian summer (something us Brits hope for every year).
> 
> 
> 
> C





woodsdenis said:


> ]Living just across the Irish sea from the Spitfire crew I can assure you summer ended two weeks ago LOL.



Living in Britany, just cross the Channel, I can confirm an imminent Indian summer - if everyone keeps his fingers crossed.

- Erik


----------



## blougui (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. We had a lot of fun making that! Bit of a boyhood dream TBH.
> 
> So yes... all sounds except the teleprompter and static spot fx and a cymbal for the cut from "eDNA" to the Earthscape are from EARTH. Apologies for not having prepp'd a naked audio only version but we're trying so hard to stick to our release promise.
> 
> ...



May be it's been answered somewhere, but what will set each eDNA libs apart from each other ? Will it be like ensembles/solo, organic/synthetic, intruments/loops, whatever ? Thanx !

- Erik


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*



blougui @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> May be it's been answered somewhere, but what will set each eDNA libs apart from each other ? Will it be like ensembles/solo, organic/synthetic, intruments/loops, whatever ? Thanx !
> 
> - Erik



As far as I've understood it, it's gonna be a big library with over 1700 vanilla patches that use both synthesizing and sample manipulation (from their accumulated sample pool over the years), with the possibility to create your own patches and sounds (hundreds of thousands of ways). So more of a sound designish library. Though this isn't something very new, so just have to wait until they release something more for us to hear so we can join the ecstasy, but until then we can only speculate. :D

W.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

That's a Very Tasty Teaser !

Looking forward to hear more of this very exciting, and unique library series. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Allegro (Aug 21, 2014)

This sounds nice! 
Thanks for the super confidential message though. I knew it would self destruct. Now repeat after me:

I don't know any eDNA library, I don't even know that there are 1,783 vanilla sounds included.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 21, 2014)

Ohh, I don't know. That sound at .40sec mark sure sounds wicked to me.



mk282 @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> I really can't find anything special sounding in that teaser... And I love Spitfire stuff, really. :/


----------



## tmm (Aug 21, 2014)

Trailer sounds sweet, I love it. Curious to see what else comes out of this lib... And even more curious to hear about that most important of things: the intro price!


----------



## mk282 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ 22.8.2014 said:


> Ohh, I don't know. That sound at .40sec mark sure sounds wicked to me.



IMHO, nothing Omnisphere can't already do... :/


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

IMHO that's a mighty bold claim off about half a dozen sounds in a teaser vid!

As I've said before I've never used omnisphere and the creation of this library has nothing to do with responding to anything other than having one of the greatest collections of sounds from which we could do whatever we liked. We saw this as such a huge opportunity we thought it would be foolhardy to turn our backs on it. So we've hit it head on, and we're pleased with the results. The teaser is a mere amuse bouche.

I've never been a dev who believes in ultimate monopolies, it's not good for our trade as composers. Choice means diversity, diversity means the gene pool of our art remains rich. If anything has inspired us over the last few years, it's a drive to be different, to provide an alternative approach and result for people to investigate, to inspire original thought and creativity.

So we may have inadvertently (and if we have it would be spectacular as I said, never used it or seen it!) created something that is already handsomely catered for by another dev, but I guess it's like saying "Moog Voyager, nothing a Roland JX3P can't already do"... I own both, and they both suit my wildly swinging moods.

More news soon.... wait 'til you see the interface. Yum yum!

C. x


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 22, 2014)

mk282 @ Fri Aug 22 said:


> Dryden.Chambers @ 22.8.2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh, I don't know. That sound at .40sec mark sure sounds wicked to me.
> ...



Really?

Yes, it's the _kind_ of thing (among a great many) that Omni could do, but as far as I'm aware it couldn't do that specific (and deeply cool) sound exactly. And, it seems to me, that's the point. It's a whole new stack-o-content, not to mention that the engine and interface will naturally be entirely different. So while personally I'm not expecting a total aural revolution here, I'm looking forward to something brand new to the market that isn't a clone, but will be high quality and will no doubt inspire in new ways. What's not to like?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Omnisphere is great but there is only one problem now and that is - everybody has it! 

It's used everywhere and all the time. But of course, there are ways of making it sound different. 

Always good to have a fresh sound set and from Spitfire of course!



Tanuj.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

thanks Tanuj,

It has taken me pages of waffle to try and get your point (which you put so succinctly) across.

This homogeny is bad for our art/ craft, it's devaluing it, and us. If I had the discipline I'd throw out all my sounds every two years, but I'm incredibly undisciplined... and in a happy marriage.

It's why we've called it eDNA, it's about our gene pool!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Philosophy of sound.... love it!

C, We see GAIA mentioned again in the video, how/what is GAIA, JORO, etc connected to eDNA ? Is Earth basically a volume 1 of eDNA per'se ?

Screenshot, pretty please ?

Cheers, Dryden



british_bpm @ Fri Aug 22 said:


> thanks Tanuj,
> 
> It has taken me pages of waffle to try and get your point (which you put so succinctly) across.
> 
> ...


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

GAIA was the original title (or working title) of this first module of eDNA... Until we realised that Roland had a product names GAIA - We even went to press with that name!!

So yes Earth is the first instalment of this new eDNA series. Created from our orchestral content.

Screen shots soon!!!


----------



## colony nofi (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

I would *love* to have the time to do exactly what these creative folk are doing. I'd love to be able to create all my sounds from scratch. 
And sometimes I do. But often I don't. And for that reason I'm so looking forward to this. And getting right under the hood.
It is so far up my alley its like it was built just for me.

Waiting (not too) patiently. B.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Heya,

We're pulling 14 hour shifts in the hall for 5 days this week (now what could we be doing? seeing as all volume 1 BML is already recorded???... ahem pulling my own thread off topic!!) So we're bound to get some time to tease out some stuff. The GUI and eDNA engine is awesome. Our vanilla patches sound good out of the box, but when you use the real time mangling Blake has scripted it really becomes something special. Alongside the 1780+ raw multi sampled instruments you're also going to get custom patch builder collections which enable to make your own warped instruments in seconds and then the real star of the show, a series of custom patches collections made by our team of award winning producers and composers. We've taken months to do this so you don't have to, and because we do what you do we know you're going to like this stuff!

Best.

C.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Aug 25, 2014)

You tease


----------



## gbar (Aug 25, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> You tease



I know, right?

Mouse to Cat: "Why are you toying with me? You're a great big cat, and I am just a small mouse".


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*

Crumhorn Redux ?



british_bpm @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Heya,
> 
> We're pulling 14 hour shifts in the hall for 5 days this week (now what could we be doing? seeing as all volume 1 BML is already recorded???...
> C.


----------



## gbar (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - TEASER ADDED!!*



Dryden.Chambers @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Crumhorn Redux ?



+1

Oh yeah, that's in dire need of extensive legato articulations and ensemble patches (maybe 20-30 gigs worth). 

Too funny.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

CARTRIDGES!!

As promised more news...

From the raw ore we have made samples, from these samples we have made over 1,780 instruments. These are bundled together into collections of instruments called "CARTRIDGES" we're bundling 7 "vanilla" cartridges with the initial release of EARTH.

But in addition to this we have created over 1000 custom patches, which are organised into 6 exclusive cartridges. From our amazing team of award winning composers, producers and tekkies!

Here's a quick teaser of them.



























MORE DETAILS SOON...

Much love from Air Studios!

VISIT SPITFIREAUDIO.COM


----------



## Robym (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

i'm wondering what on "Earth" is this all about!
It's like an italian meal long list of starters.... o[]) 
where is the main course???

:lol: 

Summer is ending...on 21st september
drooling over teasers just increases the expectations - which towards Spitfire are always incredibly high already (that's how they have got us used to with their products quality)

(o::o) 

so, bring it on already ;/c] 

PS : sorry, i couldn't resist the emoticons


----------



## peksi (Aug 27, 2014)

one thing that brings me down a bit is the kontakt. i am not expert on it's technology but i've always thought it to be a sample player with some functions to modify the sample.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

...and here are the vanilla "patch builder" cartridges each with up to 600 multi sampled instruments on.

More details to follow...






























===================================

EDIT - THE THREE LAST CARTRIDGE LABELS HAVEW BEEN SUPERCEDED BY THESE DESIGNS:


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

Oh, and the Library Browser Image:


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 27, 2014)

STOP. TEASING. It's too much!

W.


----------



## tmm (Aug 27, 2014)

TL;DR - is eDNA going to be a Kontakt-registered library, then? ie. no direct access to organize the samples?


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

It's a Kontakt Player library, but we want people to tweak to their hearts contents, so you'll be able to get under the hood.

HOWEVER, when you see the GUI there's very little you're going to want to do away from this glorious environment.

It's a show stopper, more info soon.

C.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

All the above cartridges are included with Earth and the ore ?


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

So included in the package are 1780 + "vanilla" instruments made from multi samples of the Spitfire Orchestral "Ore" (chosen moments from it's entire catalogue).

These are organised into vanilla patch builder cartridges, so everyone can create their own amazing "custom patches".

So when you see the "Strings" cartridge this merely refers to the derived sound source or "ore". 

We have then taken these vanilla patches and used the (simply amazing) eDNA engine (I say engine because it relies heavily on many script based modulators not available within the standard Kontakt engine), to warp these sounds into amazing "custom patches" instruments that simply spring out of the box.

These 1000+ instruments too have been organised into cartridges of which you will recognise a certain approach or aesthetic. 

The ore is not available as these sounds are on sale throughout our library.

HOWEVER, all musicians involved in the creation of the recordings we used as ore will be cut in on a royalty stream from sales of Earth.

We will also be 'shipping' (don't worry, it's still a DL product) with kit builders so that full Kontakt users can insert their own ore into this fabulous engine.

A Spitfire friend came to visit us at Air today, I was fiddling around beta'ing the eDNA interface. We hadn't seen him for years, we were all catching up on how we had been, who'd died, who'd got married, who'd had affairs and kids, and stuff, and mid spectacular anecdote he caught an eye of my laptop and stopped mid word and said "huh?!.... what is THAT?!".

Can't wait to show, not much longer now.

C.


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

Perhaps you wouldn't get such a reaction if you stopped surfing online porn during your meeting.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



Maestro77 @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> Perhaps you wouldn't get such a reaction if you stopped surfing online porn during your meeting.



Haaaaaaaah. Gold!

W.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

Indeed, his second question was...

"shouldn't you salt and soak those overnight first?"

C.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 27, 2014)

What is the average cpu hit in Kontakt with all this custom scripting btw Christian ? Cheers.


----------



## Robym (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

I am confused.com

ore...

vanilla...

cartridges...

i used to plug my guitar in an amp and play…. that was simple enough….
_-) 


just kidding….


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

Yes, to be honest we're still getting our heads round the linguistics!

Ore = Raw Orchestral material that we plumbed from our massive archives. So the peachiest moment with a trombone, that awesome open G on the strings.

From this we put the ore through a mangling process to create electronic sou designed versions of the Ore.

From this we created Vanilla (vanilla being sounds that haven't been tampered with and are ready to be tweaked within the eDNA engine) patches and organised them into collections that we call cartridges. (when you see the UI you'll see how well this works).

We then took these vanilla sounds from their associated cartridges and screwed around with them all over again within eDNA to create Custom Patches which are again organised into a series of cartridges for ease of use and browsing...

Hope this helps a little, the GUI will help I'm sure.

Best.

C.


----------



## Robym (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

So these Final Custom Designed Patches will not be tweakable because they are already the result of extensive mangling and eDNA engine's transformation...

while the vanilla ones are the mangled orchestral multisampled sounds (ex:one patch of Mural,mangled), that we have at disposal to tweak in the eDNA engine to our hearts content, in order to create our ownFinal Custom Designed Patches...

and inside each collection (Earth being the first one) we'll find both Vanilla and Final Custom Designed Patches.
in addition we'll find an empty Kontakt eDNA patch that we can use to import our samples and mangle away....

it's a feast !!!!!

Sorry for my slow-ness 
I'm used to read and write notes, not instruction manuals (I have never read one!)


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

Nearly, the final custom patches will be just as tweakable as the vanilla ones.

Best.

C.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

Wow. I actually am confused.com now.

We have "cartridges" AND "Patch Builder Cartridges"? 

Does "Earth" come with the "Ore" sounds? Sometimes it sounds that way, sometimes it sounds like they are NOT included.

In one post it's mentioned that: 

"we're bundling 7 "vanilla" cartridges with the initial release of EARTH." 

However the "cartridges" listed in that post are things like "Moviedrome". Is THAT considered a "Vanilla Cartridge"?

Then later a post about the "patch builder cartridges" which have names like "Winds Vanilla Patch Builder". 

Does "Earth" come with ALL the "cartridges" mentioned like "Moviedrome", "Discoman", AND the others like "Winds Vanilla Patch Builder", etc. or are these in different versions of Gaia/Edna (not really sure what the overal name of the project is).

I guess most of this will get answered once we see how things are actually organized within the library, but right now I'm just confused. Still excited though...haha.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



benmrx @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> Wow. I actually am confused.com now.
> 
> We have "cartridges" AND "Patch Builder Cartridges"?
> 
> ...



I laughed hard through most of this. Hahah! Going to be a very interesting release, to tell you the truth.

Digging(heh) the geology vibe this has to it though. :D

W.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

OK, I'll have another go. You guys are helping us iron out how we explain this product so I thank you for that.

There's been 3 stages to sound production.

1 Gathering ore - the best bits from everything we've recorded for the last 10 years. This is already available to buy in it's full form from BML to Albion. We just picked the best bits. That was our starting point and isn't included on Earth as they're just brief moments in time we picked to create... 

2. Vanilla Instruments - We then took this ore and mangled it, modulated it, processed it, hyped it to create 1780 + multi-sampled vanilla instruments. These are included in the original release of Earth in the shape of "Vanilla Patch Builder Cartridges". It is the most basic form that you find the sounds from Earth in. These cartridges are for the user to create their own custom patches using the eDNA engine.

3. We have then curated these instruments into a series of collections and have used the eDNA engine ourselves to mangle the sounds further and create ultra amazing custom patches. Which we're delivering in the cartridges mentioned. We imagine most will start with these as they spring out of the box, before delving into the 10 years of audio experimentation that is the rest of Earth.

So simply put 2 & 3 all available in the initial release of Earth.

We're looking at re-labelling the vanilla cartridges as we want to be clear that they're already the hyped, sound designed, mutated and mangled content. Which is why we don't have it on our site, but VI-C has been asking for more tidbits so we thought we'd share with you.

More news soon...


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

Tough crowd. ^>|


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

So, do you need all the full versions of Sable-Albion, etc for all these to work ?
:shock:


----------



## benmrx (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> OK, I'll have another go. You guys are helping us iron out how we explain this product so I thank you for that.......
> 
> So simply put 2 & 3 all available in the initial release of Earth.
> 
> ...



Well......, I can be slow.. haha. I get it now. We get 2 and 3 with "Earth". Thanks!! I do think you might be better off not using the term "cartridges" for BOTH the "vanilla patch builders" and the "sound designed" patches. That's where most of my confusion came from.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*









benmrx @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'll have another go. You guys are helping us iron out how we explain this product so I thank you for that.......
> ...


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



Dryden.Chambers @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> So, do you need all the full versions of Sable-Albion, etc for all these to work ?
> :shock:



How do you figure that? Christian explained that they have taken some of the best recordings they have done (bits and pieces from all their sessions throughout the years), put them in a pile, wrought and tweaked and mangled them into something that is "Earth" - a collection of many patches. We won't get those raw recordings, but we get the sound designed versions of them in vanilla patches. Then they took these patches and put them in different categories, collections where they've used the engine to further develop even more interesting patches.

So no, we won't be needing all of their libraries for this to work, as the samples will come with the plugin.

This is how I've understood it.

W.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

I should probably stop trying to explain 'til we release, it's quite clear how it works when you see the interface. Apologies for causing any confusion.

No you don't need anything else to run this, not even Kontakt as it's a Kontakt player. The warped version of the original sounds are baked into the release content which is a chunk of GBs!

Here's the updated cartridge labels. We can see now that they caused confusion and thank VI-C for pointing this out had we gone to market with the previous ones we may have caused a whole heap of service emails!

Best wishes again and more news soon…


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 28 said:


>



Is it supposed to say "Mutatant"? :D

W.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



Walid F. @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> Is it supposed to say "Mutatant"?



Dude:

http://cakesbycrystalva.com/portfolio/teenage-mutatant-ninja-turtles/ (http://cakesbycrystalva.com/portfolio/t ... a-turtles/)


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



RiffWraith @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> Walid F. @ Fri Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it supposed to say "Mutatant"?
> ...



Now it all makes sense :shock: ... !!


----------



## gbar (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



Walid F. @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Walid F. @ Fri Aug 29 said:
> ...



I'm going to go out on a limb here, but the product is being called "eDNA", right?

Mutatant DNA is a real thing. You know, like when a gene sequence has a single point mutation like this:

CCTNAGG -> CCTNTGG.

CCTNTGG is a mutatant sequence where A->T.

I'm not a genomics expert or anything, but....


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 29, 2014)

Who says music is dumbing down? 20% discount if you are a molecular biology student, and a 20% discount on a molecular biology course if you're not.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

No, I am genuinely dumb. My champagne socialist parents thought it would be a good idea if they sent their red-haired, freckled, patent leather shoe wearing, descant recorder playing posh speaking boy to one of the roughest state schools in London in the very rough early eighties. The net result is an unspeakably bad education...

Curiously though, I found out from the man himself recently that James Horner went to the very same school... Come on Cameron, me next please, I'm man enough.

Spelling correction duly corrected, you say Mutato, I say Mutato.

OK, I'll shut up, It's been a long long long week of sampling at Air!

x


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



gbar @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here, but the product is being called "eDNA", right?
> 
> Mutatant DNA is a real thing. You know, like when a gene sequence has a single point mutation like this:
> 
> ...



can't stop laughing at this word, hahah. That's called a mutation in the gene sequence, dude!! mutatant is nowhere to be found at all, in any scientific field! (impossible to find on the web, except for the enlightening http://cakesbycrystalva.com/portfolio/teenage-mutatant-ninja-turtles/ (http://cakesbycrystalva.com/portfolio/t ... a-turtles/) )

W.


----------



## gbar (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



Walid F. @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> gbar @ Fri Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go out on a limb here, but the product is being called "eDNA", right?
> ...



Whether or not the author did it intentionally, there is a term 'mutatant' Look it up. Used all the time in genomics literature when referencing SNPs, INDELs, etc.

Like I said, I am not an expert in the field, but. I have interacted with folks in the field, and I have managed to read a little 

From "Molecular Pathology" by Antoni Horst, pp 436-437: _ "MstII restriction enzyme,which recognizes the sequence CCTNAGG, was used for the detection of the Beta-8* mutatant *sequence CCTNTGG(A->T)"_

so ... don't laugh too hard. It's a funny accident that actually fits--albeit accidentally--in the context of discussing DNA (which is doubly weird because that's kind of akin to how evolutionary processes work themselves... smile).


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



gbar @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> Whether or not the author did it intentionally, there is a term 'mutatant' Look it up. Used all the time in genomics literature when referencing SNPs, INDELs, etc.
> 
> Like I said, I am not an expert in the field, but. I have interacted with folks in the field, and I have managed to read a little
> 
> ...



That is the only single article I found on "mutatant" and I strongly believe it is a typo. If you can show me 1 other article on the web saying this word, that would be awesome! Still sounds hilarious though!

But lets not clutter down their thread too much on genomics wordings :D

W.


----------



## gbar (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*



Walid F. @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> gbar @ Fri Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not the author did it intentionally, there is a term 'mutatant' Look it up. Used all the time in genomics literature when referencing SNPs, INDELs, etc.
> ...



OK. lol Just 1?

_"Molecular and phenotype analysis of dkc1 morphant and nola1 retroviral insertion *mutatant *of zebrafish."_ -- Zhang et al., 2012 - Zebrafish Models for Dyskeratosis Congenita Reveal Critical Roles of p53 Activation Contributing to Hematopoietic Defects through RNA Processing. PLoS One 7(1):e30188 

_"In addition to its role in the NER pathway, Rad3 has been shown to affect Short Sequence Recombination (SSR). The* mutatan*t rad3-G595R shows heightened levels of SSR as well as decreased single stranded DNA degradation at double strand breaks "-_-,Transcription Factor IIH’s (TFIIH) Roles in Basal Transcription and NucleotideExcision Repair (NER) of Damaged Bases, Bailis et al. 1995.. 


"_Direct experimental proof that a* mutatant *cKit causes GIST is provided by inserting the mutant gene into the mouse genome"_ - Comparative Pathology: Stomach Mass, Center for Genomic Pathology,2011

"_Description Chromatin IP against H3K4me1 in A12 cells expressing an tamoxifen activated E2A* mutatant* lacking both transactivation domains (bHLH-ER) for 6hr"_, A12-H3K4me1-6h-bHLHER-ChIP-Seq, Saulk Institute, Integrative Genomics and Bioinformatics Core, title is NIH file, June 2010.

Like I said, it's used all the time in that field, and I was only dimly aware of this because the company I work for does some work with protein microarray/chips, and the folks over in research are doing a lot of work on cancer lately, and I read the company journal.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - CARTRIDGES!!*

OK, when a thread goes off topic it's time to feed it something that pulls it back on:

GUIs



























....oh and if the cartridge is blocking your view?

Just push it home.

C. x


----------



## Stiltzkin (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 29, 2014)

Cor, they have a synth on LV-426.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks very interesting!


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweet looking GUI......praying the sound matches. Walk-though video soon....PRETTY PLEASE with blood-pudding on top.


----------



## gbar (Aug 29, 2014)

So it blends two different patches, each of which can be modulated a number of different ways (filters, volume, envelopes, etc, etc) ?


----------



## doctornine (Aug 29, 2014)

quantum7 @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> Sweet looking GUI......praying the sound matches. Walk-though video soon....PRETTY PLEASE with blood-pudding on top.



may I be as bold as to suggest that you may mean : Black Pudding.

~o)


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing. Rolling up my penny rolls this weekend.

Christian, did you guys happen to implement any Kontakt random features btw ?


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 29, 2014)

Ooohooh :D interesting! But it does look like a daunting interface to get into. Hoping this will be easier than it looks! It does look super powerful.


Great, thanks for clearing it up! Weird damn words :D But such an interesting subject.

W.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

You don't have to do anything with the interface.... you just open up one of our patches hit one key and go;

"whaaaat thhhhheeee fffffaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrkkkkk!!!!!

Please, anyone from the spitfire KX gang, tell these guys what I have been doing for the last few months...... load up a sound, then hit the keyboard, then choking, gagging on a sound and then passing my sweaty headphones across.... and go, "f**k BML you've got to listen to this...."

The interface is a 6 month work of art by Blake, in response to the ten years we've put into the sounds.... We try and do the best in Spitfire, and we wouldn't even dream of attempting moving into electronica without producing something extraordinary.... 

C.

x


----------



## blougui (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*



> moving into electronica



Kraftwerk, DM, LFO, Amon Tobin, Erasure, Aphex Twin, Ladytron, Freuer, OMD, Autechre... all these soundscapes - and more - flown over on a slick Spit' ?
Now we're talking !
This GUI is tweekin' porn, btw, a mad invitation to late nite digressions. Congratulations to Mr Robinson.

- Erik


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 29, 2014)

My ears are awaiting something very special!


----------



## gbar (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Aug 29 said:


> You don't_ *have* _to do anything with the interface.... you just open up one of our patches hit one key and go;



My emphasis added 

Of course, you can't very well give a bunch of compulsive people a convenient interface with assignable layered patches/sounds, independent envelopes & modulated things like filters and amps, etc and then a convenient way to assign effects to one or both layers of sound and not expect them to play with all of those things, can you?



Not going to happen if what I am thinking those pics suggest is possible actually is possible, IMO. heh.


----------



## Allegro (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Personally, personally, personally, pers..., not the biggest fan of this UI but then again, I won't be using it for my next graphic designing project either. Its the sound that I am after so yeah.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Aug 29, 2014)

Not even gonna lie. That GUI gave me a chubby.


----------



## tmm (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks awesome, and very different from previous Spitfire GUIs.. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 29, 2014)

You guys need one of these on there somewhere


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Gah! f***, A$$, boll*Ck$! 

I had resolved myself to not going near eDNA, I have invested enough money in BML that I will ONLY entertain the idea of another electronica-oriented, synth library if I absolutely need something from it....

..... :shock: 
................ :shock: 
................................ :shock:



~o)


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Hi there,

Here are the final release GUIs, updated with the branding clearer. We've done some calculations. With 1900 vanilla instruments and 1001 custom patches we calculate that if you were to spend an average of 30 seconds listening to every one, it would take you exactly 24 hours to hear every sound on Earth ('scuze pun)... and that doesn't include fag breaks.

Lot's more details soon.

.... and yes, sounds too.

C.


----------



## gbar (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

At the risk of sounding like an impetuous and unappreciative customer--I'm not really. You guys do some fantastic work insofar as I am acquainted , and I hope to purchase more if you will continue to do business with me--here's the problem as I see it (yes, and it's going to be all about my experience--i know, that sucks--lol):

We've been waiting for weeks now (me and the mouse in my pocket), and that wouldn't be a problem normally and for normal people (who rarely carry mice in their pockets), but alas... I only recently re-entered the sample-based instrument fray, and I only recently have been fortunate enough to discover your work, and I am kind of aware of how your into-only pricing structure works. The mouse, who studied accounting, knows too.

What does this mean for ME? lol. I have delayed the purchase of things I am sure I need. Iceni, for example: I don't have it, and I and the mouse who inhabits my pocket are pretty sure I need it to go to where I want to go with whatever the hell it is I am doing. It took some persuasion to convince the mouse.. I probably need all of the Sable volumes too (have none of them yet--that sucks for me; the mouse is ambivalent ).

Now, I have a lot of hybrid stuff, but that has all been given a backseat since I bought the first Albion--quite recently--and the more recent BML releases. 

You've got me. I'm a captive consumer of your products, but at this point, I am delaying purchasing more products because I don't know how much this is going to cost (or even if I really need it--I need food, i need water, I need air, and I need shelter), and i am trying--- and barely succeeding-- to keep myself on a reasonable budget.


In short, I am not sure I need a hybrid instrument, but I love your guys' work, and I am terribly intrigued about this product (and sharing the GUI just made it worse for ME--lol), and I like the idea of this product: start with good sounds, mangle them. What's not to like about that? That should be a popular mantra if it isn't already. Much better than start with a saw wave, de-tune, .. etc, etc.

So I am stuck now . And it just feels (open your bleeding heart) terribly unfair. I might be happy with Iceni and solo strings and maybe the first volume of Sable by now. Who knows?

Signed, 

A customer who appreciates your products but who wants a drop-date and price already and the mouse who lives in his pocket


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Hi there,

Thanks for your very kind words. I'l speak very candidly if I may. We have run over by a little bit because we have created something that sounds great yes, but have also set ourselves that maddest challenge of creating a bank of sounds so large that it brings it's own inherent set of problems. The reason for setting ourselves this target of 1900 vanilla instruments and 1001 custom patches and an interface that doesn't tweak but scramble's these vanilla instruments instantly into a thousand permutations with each minute of use is that we, as fellow composers know how frustrating it is to use a preset on a masterful cue only to find that it's all over the latest edition of masterchef. So we have created an impossible number of sounds so that people can be safe in the knowledge that whilst there is a definite aesthetic to EARTH (that is the core DNA of our orchestral samples) it is very unlikely that you'll be haunted by the sounds you select. It is not a case of, "well all the stuff was OK, but I only really use one or two sounds from it" this will really keep you happy for the best part of a decade.... I really put my reputation on the line to state that... But I guess that's because I'm privileged to know what cartridges are already in the pipeline as free add ons!

So we're just running a bit behind.

I'm also so sorry that we can't announce the price or drop date. For the former it is simply a case of not finally deciding yet. Although it sounds silly, until you get the GUI under your mouse, and have a look at the folders of content, it's difficult to guage what you would pay as a composer. So we don't announce ahead. It also allows us the freedom to pair stuff off if we feel it's not up to scratch. So a feature that may be worth 25 quid to the list price is lopped off for the sake of us not getting an onslaught of service tickets.

Finally, and it saddens me to say this, it has proven unwise to announce drop dates in advance in the past. It really puts us and the customer experience at risk, that's all I'm willing to say. 

So please don't take this as a marketing tease campaign. If you observe our own website you'll see nothing has changed on it since the original announcement. Not one of our customers have been emailed direct about developments and we haven't teased social media about it. But we do have a community here. One that requests tidbits of info and exclusives. So VI-C has received exclusive copy regarding the kind of scale and number of sounds we're working with, the artwork and the GUIs. We do this because people request it in countless posts and PMs, because we're very excited about things and because we love being a part of this community.

I can assure you we're not far away. The next thing available to see will be the manual, then some walkthroughs and then we'll be there. And as for the price... It's going to make you smile a lot... I think... once we agree it.

With much love.

C. x


----------



## pulse (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey Christian,

Looks great as always! Things seem to take a lot longer when your trying to push the technological boundaries 

Keep up the great work! and can’t wait to use it in my next Masterchef cue!!!!

Anthony

PS I happen to write music for Masterchef! Well at least for the Australian and US versions and its not library music


----------



## Robym (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

I'm not going to hide that since all this teasing has started i have been holding back on all these sales of other brands, waiting for this to come out.
i hope the price will be affordable (less than each mural or sable volume, maybe) so my holding back will not be in vain.
it would be sad to realize the price is too high and i have not bought what i needed during sales.. and now all the prices are back to normal :( 

i'm sure Spitfire has done something incredible...
and i'm sure they are going to sell thousands of this eDNA thing if the price is very affordable.

it's up to them to want to sell many for a little
or many less for a higher price...

just a though: libraries that cost less than £50 are always a no brainer and i always end up not being able to resist, and sometimes i don't even use them once i have them
around £100, i think a bit and weight it.., most of the times i do buy them, just in case i needed them
over £200, i really have to need it (ex: orchestral libraries, but i'm ok with those for a while)

but that's just me...

i don't own Omnisphere, but i don't think eDNA has anything to do with it...

pressure is on ,Spitfire guys, but i also feel you are very confident with it, and that's a sign not many people will be disappointed...


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Thanks it's a difficult question for us on every product release. We have to guarantee a return on our investment so our musicians get paid (and yes even though it's a hybrid library the musicians will earn from Earth). As many devs will contest if you quarter a price you don't necessarily quadruple the sales, if you double the price you don't also halve the number of sales. So we tend to trust our instincts first as composers and what we with those hats on would consider value for money but also a product of value.

Another VI-C exclusive, here's WIP manual to pore over:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=208

We'll try to get you some more sounds to listen to today.

But Appendix A in the manual has more details re. the cartridges:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=259

Best.

C.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Hi

This is for sure very interesting. I'm looking forward for some more sound demos! :D But, I noticed one thing:





Is it Hans Zimmer?


----------



## geronimo (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

I found a small error in the photos description for the "TUNE, PAN, OFFSET, TREM" function in the manual, https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=263 (HERE) .




:?: 

You just have to put the right picture describing these features . 

It's a very, very good idea to publish the manual before marketing as a discussion forum; before a thick and provided KONTAKT script, you can save time later if you are in a hurry to find this Soubd Library . =o


----------



## geronimo (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*



Ryan @ Tue 02 Sep said:


> Is it Hans Zimmer?



https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=259 (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewto ... f=22&amp;t=259)


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Come on guys! Paul, Chris.. You removed the picture "EARTH" - Artist - Creation -Artist: HZ!

I look like a stupid crazy dude now! I know what I saw :shock: 

geronimo: they have removed the picture I was referring to!


----------



## tokatila (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*



Ryan @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Come on guys! Paul, Chris.. You removed the picture "EARTH" - Artist - Creation -Artist: HZ!
> 
> I look like a stupid crazy dude now! I know what I saw :shock:
> 
> geronimo: they have removed the picture I was referring to!


----------



## geronimo (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

On the "ADSR" chapter of this https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=263 (Manual page), mentioned the existence of a "LINK" on setting the drive for Sounds are sampled from slow attacking sources .
By clicking on the words "LINK", nothing happens.

At your service _ 8)

EDIT: Top Tip for the CLONE Function _

" _TOP TIP: If you want to go "anthem" try doubling down an octave in bay A and up an octave in bay B.

Top Tip: If you want to go for that trancey house lead synth feel try doubling your instrument but not coarse tuning, just adjust the fine tune by a little for that abrasive and oh so popular effect_."

I don't understand ? :oops:


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so crazy now that I'm going trough ALL of my browser picture cache!! haha


----------



## tokatila (Sep 2, 2014)

Ryan @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> I'm so crazy now that I'm going trough ALL of my browser picture cache!! haha



Saw it too... Or did I?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2014)

tokatila @ 2/9/2014 said:


> Ryan @ Tue Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so crazy now that I'm going trough ALL of my browser picture cache!! haha
> ...



haha! 0oD

So, with my haxor skills in hacking. I have found that they change/modified the .jpg file on server at 02-09-2014, 09:56:44.

Anyway: Cool guys


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 2, 2014)

Ryan @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> tokatila @ 2/9/2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan @ Tue Sep 02 said:
> ...



Aha! Actually this bit of the library is where YOU can put your own stuff in and be the creator: we had a temporary image in there with the idea it can be your name -- and of course who is the ultimate synth sound designer in our field?! 

It was an internal shorthand and I removed it this morning as I realised it might cause confusion or indeed make people think Hans was doing patches.. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 2, 2014)

Synesthesia @ 2/9/2014 said:


> Ryan @ Tue Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > tokatila @ 2/9/2014 said:
> ...



No problem! It's just that when you remove it so fast after I asked the question you get people like me to be "wtf?". 

So this would be the "design" your own sound pic? 





Good luck on the release


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*



geronimo @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> On the "ADSR" chapter of this https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=263 (Manual page), mentioned the existence of a "LINK" on setting the drive for Sounds are sampled from slow attacking sources .
> By clicking on the words "LINK", nothing happens.
> 
> At your service _ 8)
> ...



The proof reading skills of VI-CONTROL are awesome! So doing this again!! Link now present and I hope that next bit is clearer. The manual has been an evolution of several weeks and the doubling is an old reference to the clone knob when it was called "doubler". Has to be clone though doesn't it.

Paul asked me to remove the cartridge image this morning and I thought it was because we had a depiction of god in it! ha ha! I thought the hz referred to the name of one of the cartridges which specialises in sync based effects. ie "hertz"

Soz for confusion. We've got some sound lists going up, back soon with links.

C. x


----------



## Robym (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*



Ryan @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Come on guys! Paul, Chris.. You removed the picture "EARTH" - Artist - Creation -Artist: HZ!
> 
> I look like a stupid crazy dude now! I know what I saw :shock:
> 
> geronimo: they have removed the picture I was referring to!



i saw it too (honestly), but it might have been the Spitfire spell that emanates from the manual that chants: buy me buy me buy me!!!!!! o0-


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*

Thanks again for feedback re. the manual.

Parts of it were WIP, but it's now fully up. You may be especially intrigued by checking out the full sound lists:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=260

Best.

C.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*
























A ONCE IN A LIFETIME COLLECTION OF ELECTRONIC SOUNDS DERIVED FROM THE MOST VALUED COLLECTION OF ORCHESTRAL SAMPLE RECORDINGS ON THE PLANET... THE FIRST PHASE IN OUR E.D.N.A. PROJECT, CREATING THE NEXT GENERATION OF SOUND-WARE FOR THE NEXT GENERATION OF MUSIC MAKERS.

We've taken these orchestral recordings and have morphed them into the most incredible anthology of sonic weaponry from another time and place!

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT THE ASTONISHING PRICE OF £129 (RRP £149, OFFER ENDS 1st OCTOBER 2014). FOR MORE DETAILS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (HERE).*



PHASE #1 'EARTH' IS A COLLECTION OF 1900+ FACTORY INSTRUMENTS MANGLED INTO 1001 CUSTOM PATCHES BY OUR AWARD WINNING TEAM OF COMPOSERS, SOUND-SMITHS, PRODUCERS AND ENGINEERS INTO A COLLECTION OF AWESOME "CARTRIDGES". LOAD UP eDNA, THE MOST ADVANCED INTERFACE WE HAVE YET CREATED, SLAM IN A CARTRIDGE AND PLAY PLAY PLAY. 






SUCH IS THE DEPTH OF CONTENT HERE THAT BY PLAYING EVERY SOUND FOR NOT MORE THAN 30 SECONDS, IT WOULD TAKE YOU EXACTLY 24 HOURS TO LISTEN TO EVERY INSTRUMENT AND PATCH... AND THAT'S WITHOUT FAG AND LOO BREAKS. WE'RE NOT AMBULANCE CHASING HERE, THIS IS NOT ABOUT THE MUSIC OF NOW, OF YESTERDAY, THIS IS A NEW CHAPTER IN THE CREATION OF THE GREATEST SONIC ARSENAL ON THE PLANET. 






QUICK STATS: WAV SIZE: 44.8GB - NCW SIZE (lossless compressed download size): 26.8GB - 34.9 HOURS OF SAMPLES! 

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT THE ASTONISHING PRICE OF £129 (RRP £149, OFFER ENDS 1st OCTOBER 2014). FOR MORE DETAILS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (HERE).*

THIS PRODUCT IS BUNDLED WITH THE FREE KONTAKT PLAYER ENGINE. NO FURTHER PURCHASE IS NECESSARY TO UNLEASH THE POWER OF OUR AMAZING NEW INTERFACE.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh god yes. YES!!! Time to watch some sample mangling porn. Also, £129 - what the hell? :D :D :D

W.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Bought. Send the download link already.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce - eDNA - A new generation of electronic sound ware - PHASE#1 - "EARTH" - GUIs!!!*



Robym @ Sun 31 Aug said:


> I'm not going to hide that since all this teasing has started i have been holding back on all these sales of other brands, waiting for this to come out.
> i hope the price will be affordable (less than each mural or sable volume, maybe) so my holding back will not be in vain.
> it would be sad to realize the price is too high and i have not bought what i needed during sales.. and now all the prices are back to normal :(



I think it's all good for you, right ?


----------



## Tomy-K (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

eDna is out?
Great - and Welcome!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV6Q4Q9u1pU


----------



## geronimo (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

A little disappointed with the sound in general despite this good script KONTAKT: I expected it to sound as stayed the same impressions with "parts Stepenson's Steam Band present in ALBION or "Steam Redux" in ALBION II (Loegria).

Maybe I'll get hit by some because they are can't make comparisons but that's my feeling. I always noticed the good sound management of parts and orchestral libraries with Spitfire Audio but just under with the sound design . Sorry for my poor english, also _


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Really?

I can't tell you how upsetting it is to read a flippant remark like that after 7 years of work... But I am speaking as a man who hasn't slept for nearly two months to get this to market (whilst working with these sounds much to the ahem delight of my clients as a film composer).

Could it be that they're just not your cup of tea, which is cool with me, could it possibly be a taste issue, which is also cool with me...

Sorry for being defensive but these are my children and I think you need your speakers looking at!!

C

x


----------



## doctornine (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



geronimo @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> A little disappointed with the sound in general despite this good script KONTAKT: I expected it to sound as stayed the same impressions with "parts Stepenson's Steam Band present in ALBION or "Steam Redux" in ALBION II (Loegria).
> 
> Maybe I'll get hit by some because they are can't make comparisons but that's my feeling. I always noticed the good sound management of parts and orchestral libraries with Spitfire Audio but just under with the sound design . Sorry for my poor english, also _



Where's the face-palm emoticon ????

Jeez…

and well said C.


----------



## Andrajas (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

C, I think it sounds really good! You have done a great job, Looking forward to more overviews and I will probably buy the product soon! Again, great job!


----------



## blougui (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



geronimo @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> A little disappointed with the sound in general despite this good script KONTAKT: I expected it to sound as stayed the same impressions with "parts Stepenson's Steam Band present in ALBION or "Steam Redux" in ALBION II (Loegria).
> 
> Maybe I'll get hit by some because they are can't make comparisons but that's my feeling. I always noticed the good sound management of parts and orchestral libraries with Spitfire Audio but just under with the sound design . Sorry for my poor english, also _



Hi Geronimo, 
Are your comment based on Paul's Youtube walkthrough or after browsing this library yourself ? Just curious, not judging you, here. But walkthrough can be desapointing - or even demos : I remember the 1st comments when HZ01 1st demos went online. Boy it was hugly  But VI users got their hands dirty after dl the beast and were considerably more cheerfull afterwards.
There are so many patches that I'm sure you're just about to find the gemmes you've been waiting for - or may be not if you're not much into synthorganic sounds, but then there's this tempting Analogonaut niche of riches.

anyway, this amount of soundsources and mangling options at 129 pounds it's a steal - that makes it at almost 200 € VAT inc here in France. 

- Erik


----------



## geronimo (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



british_bpm @ Wed 03 Sep said:


> Sorry for being defensive but these are my children and I think you need your speakers looking at!!
> 
> C
> 
> x



I understand: I suspected that it would disappoint you but I also can't say or write the opposite of what I think .
It takes all kinds to make a fashion and I'm sure other persones behind me will have different or other views .

At the time, I started taking pictures of my monitor system then got reconsider: it would be a bad way to discuss.
But if you read my comments, I have not registered as negative but it still retains what suits us.
Go, forget me: we enjoy much better as well .


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

WOW!

It seems to be a very interesting and useful library, I am very impressed!

Congrats Spitfire!


----------



## gbar (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, I haven't had a chance to really go through this thing much yet, but impressions so far: there are some things in here I can probably use  That's good.

Is there a reason Holms Oak Crunch Soft isn't part of bank B in Alien Brass? Just wondering because it's the only preset that isn't in both banks that I've noticed so far.


--Update: Nevermind, my bad. If you select a patch from A, you just can't select same patch from B apparently, correct?

Multi-tasking is not my friend


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Sounds really good, and the amount of patches, tweakability, interface and all at that price seems like a steal!
Looking forward to using this in my upcoming hybrid cues 8)


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 3, 2014)

Ordered! and waiting for link.
Price seems very fair for what your getting.

I want to kiss you guys (on the cheek of course : )


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

I do lips and tongues too, as a Londoner born and bred my metrosexuality runs deep.

Just don't tell my wife and three kids.

C.

Glad you guys think we got the price right.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Some very cool sounds in there!
Given the shear number of patches though, a powerful browser/search engine a la Omnisphere would be very helpful...


----------



## blougui (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

I still have my question hanging up :
If Earth is the 1st installement, what can be expected of the upcoming volumes ? Different soundsources ? Different GUI -though I doubt that. Not that I'm impatient, just curious how you could elaborate after such a compelling, extensive collection of patches.

- Erik


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



geronimo @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> I understand: I suspected that it would disappoint you but I also can't say or write the opposite of what I think .



You could also choose not say or write anything at all. But I bet it feels really good to be the guy that's too good for the thing others seems so excited about. Congratulations on "being above it all". Enjoy the view.

MEANWHILE...

Waiting (im)patiently for my link. This looks and sounds awesome. Looking forward to the week ahead of evaluating and organizing the many many patches I'll find useful.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

That is a wonderful amount of material and flexibility for that price!

I have synths and samples coming out of my ears, but this looks like a lot of fun to create sounds with. Great job!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

ooooh, A Unfinished Sound Bank one day would be cool beans!



TheUnfinished @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> That is a wonderful amount of material and flexibility for that price!
> 
> I have synths and samples coming out of my ears, but this looks like a lot of fun to create sounds with. Great job!


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 3, 2014)

Admittedly I was a but skeptical from just the text, but this sounds fantastic and the price makes it a no-brainer!

I'll be ordering this for sure!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> Some very cool sounds in there!
> Given the shear number of patches though, a powerful browser/search engine a la Omnisphere would be very helpful...



Echoes my thoughts entirely. Great sounds, great UI for mangling / tweaking, astonishing price.

In terms of usability navigating the treasures, I'd love something like Patrick says. Just a thought... is it possible to tag browse the nkis into Kontakt's own database? (I have a vision of you slumped over the chair at the thought of 1,900 tag browsing sessions, mind...)


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Hi guys,

As detailed here, https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=265 in the manual there are some basic browsing options within the eDNA engine itself. Where you can filter in/out the type of sound it is, asterisk sounds you like and filter direct to them in future. We also commit to having a fuller database manager within Kontakt for v1.1. Indeed we have had a frelancer spend some time keywording every sound into a very detailed gDOC. So in advance of this we may make this public.

BTW it took him roughly a minute to tick boxes for every instrument, guess what, he was with us for a week!

Poor sod.

Yes future volumes of Earth will have different sound and mangling sources. But we also feel we haven't even touched the surface with the 1900+ instruments and eDNA front end, and already have three new artist cartridges nearing end of production!

Best.

C.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Excellent.
Congratulations!


----------



## Elfen (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Awesome release and great sounds!
The steam patches in Albions serie were always much more than bonus gravy.
This release seems to have this unique designer sensibilities but with a new twist with the UI possibilities. Kudos to Christian's dedication and Paul for putting it together.

Instant buy for me.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 3, 2014)

$212 USD with today's exchange. Right in my wheel house.

About 4 hours on the download on my estimate/system

Nice to see so many admired composers and sound designers positive comments. look forward to trading tips, patches, etc with you all.

Christian, don't you mean you have 4 kids now ? lol


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As detailed here, https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=265 in the manual there are some basic browsing options within the eDNA engine itself. Where you can filter in/out the type of sound it is, asterisk sounds you like and filter direct to them in future. We also commit to having a fuller database manager within Kontakt for v1.1. Indeed we have had a frelancer spend some time keywording every sound into a very detailed gDOC. So in advance of this we may make this public.
> 
> ...



Ruddy brilliant to all of that! Thanks guys [SCRABBLES AROUND FOR WALLET]


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> Yes future volumes of Earth will have different sound and mangling sources. But we also feel we haven't even touched the surface with the 1900+ instruments and eDNA front end, and already have three new artist cartridges nearing end of production!


Wow _-)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 3, 2014)

(ps - has the installer been updated since Sable 1.2 or are we safe to stay with the existing version?)

EDIT - still not playing nice with Virgin ISP here on my existing installer. 2mbps on a 160mpbs connection... grrr....


----------



## 667 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sounds really great! I like that it is different; I'm drowning in typical / vintage synth sounds (in a good way) and these will mix really well with those.

Lives up to the hype!


----------



## fourteentoone (Sep 3, 2014)

Finished downloading and had just 40 minutes with it...

Oh my goodness. This really is as advertised. I have so much work to do for clients various and I can't afford to spend any time going through these sounds, so I guess I will just have to skimp on sleep.

It is not hyperbole when they say there is a bunch of stuff in here you haven't heard before. Even a quick cursory skim through some of the plethora of patches backs this up. Of course I'm not going to use every single sound while I have this library, but I'd be pretty surprised if there wasn't something in here for everyone.

I cannot believe you are selling this at this price. It's an absolute steal. Thankyou Spitfire.


----------



## JBZeon (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Congrats spitfire!, an inspiring and powerful tool..just something different on the table.


----------



## jaddne (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

+1 Great new tool at a great price!


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

WOW, was secretly hoping that this would be meh so I wouldn't be tempted to buy it. Great stuff to all involved, right up my alley.


----------



## Rach (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm Into hour 3 of auditioning these patches and I haven't even breached the 2nd module of the FIRST SET: 1. Artist (Individualized).

I become so enthralled with going through patches that I often must Backstep because I remember hthe modwheel is so crucial to most of these sounds - and even more sounds emerge!

eDNA is top shelf, Spitfire - top shelf. Better than an aged single-malt.


----------



## gbar (Sep 3, 2014)

Rach @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> I'm Into hour 3 of auditioning these patches and I haven't even breached the 2nd module of the FIRST SET: 1. Artist (Individualized).
> 
> I become so enthralled with going through patches that I often must Backstep because I remember hthe modwheel is so crucial to most of these sounds - and even more sounds emerge!
> 
> eDNA is top shelf, Spitfire - top shelf. Better than an aged single-malt.



LOL.

I spent over an hour just playing with some of the pads and esoteric instruments. I have no idea what I have yet 

Here's what an amateur can do with a couple of stock pad patches and a custom esoteric patch, no special manipulation (no mod wheel or other CCs) without having a clue (it ain't pretty, but... the sounds are nice--smile).

https://soundcloud.com/gregory-barnhill/spitfire-audio-edna-30-second-test-drive

I have no idea what I am doing yet with this thing. This is going to take a while to assimilate


----------



## JC_ (Sep 3, 2014)

gbar @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> Rach @ Wed Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > https://soundcloud.com/gregory-barnhill/spitfire-audio-edna-30-second-test-drive
> ...



Love the sound!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 3, 2014)

An audio smorgasbord! I can hear about 10 different elements in there from some Depeche, to some winds, to a Indian drone lol



JC_ @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> gbar @ Wed Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Rach @ Wed Sep 03 said:
> ...


----------



## The Darris (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

As much as I would love to be enjoying this tonight. I am one of those having issues getting the payment through. Verified by Visa is a complete pain in the arse. I've talked to my bank and they have assured me that any hold against Spitfire has been lifted and still no luck. Anyone else have solutions?


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



The Darris @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> As much as I would love to be enjoying this tonight. I am one of those having issues getting the payment through. Verified by Visa is a complete pain in the arse. I've talked to my bank and they have assured me that any hold against Spitfire has been lifted and still no luck. Anyone else have solutions?



Go to Paul's house and pay him in cash? PM me if you need his address.

--edit-- umm, that would be 'flat', no? Oops! :oops:


----------



## nishant (Sep 3, 2014)

^ please pm me as well :D 
I too am having payment issues and it got rejected twice. perhaps paying in cash is not a bad idea !

this thing sounds amazing though ! 

A question - Which library is that "Chamber Strings" as seen in the intro video ?
http://tinypic.com/r/15pixj8/8


----------



## tabulius (Sep 3, 2014)

I like the consept. This might be a library that I have to get.

Just thought what Noisia could do with these samples? I would pay the double price if they got their hands on the sample pool :D


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2014)

nishant @ 4/9/2014 said:


> ^ please pm me as well :D
> I too am having payment issues and it got rejected twice. perhaps paying in cash is not a bad idea !
> 
> this thing sounds amazing though !
> ...



I went trough Pauls (Synesthesia) posts on this forum from 2005 for a month ago. Really inspirering to read, because the passion he shows at that point is still alive today. Anyhow: I think the chamber strings are from a personal sample library he made (one of the first ones). It was the start of the whole Spitfire Audio era!


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 4, 2014)

tabulius @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> I like the consept. This might be a library that I have to get.
> 
> Just thought what Noisia could do with these samples? I would pay the double price if they got their hands on the sample pool :D



This is to protect all of our investments from dodgy people stealing cards, but sometimes it can be a little over zealous! Please fire us a support ticket and we'll get right back to you. It is usually fixable in seconds.

Best.

C.


----------



## lehmannmusic (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone else having an issue registering eDNA with Service Centre? It's not showing up.

Edit: I got it. I forgot to add the library.


----------



## mmendez (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Downloaded last night but only started playing with it this afternoon. Really fresh and inspiring product. Congratulations Spitfire! o-[][]-o


----------



## The Darris (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Update on my issue. It appears to be 100% Verified by Visa's problem. My attempts don't register in SF's database so if you are having issues with that entity, contact your banks so they can get in touch with the card distributor to fix the issue. It is most likely a fraud protection since for me, this is an out of country expense and I am using the same card daily in the US. My bank is in touch with them but it is still not rectified. Once it is, and I find out more information, I will share what you can do to prevent this in the future.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

4 quick thoughts:
A: Bloody awesome library...still haven't gotten to work yet!
B: So huge, can't wait for the browser upgrades... finding the jewels is fun but keeping track of them [email protected]#$*?!!!
C: Love the predominantly orchestral uber wankoffs/modulations taking the beauty of the Albion range (and others)...into an edgier realm... love the Synthetic cinematics....
C: Verified by VISA.... I routinely call Chase now after every purchase attempt, as fraud protection precludes painless purchases for overseas products... it's a love hate situation... I buy a library, it's declined, I call the bank, spew the same story every time... wait 15 minutes, retry... goes thru.

Oy! Wow! and other such adjectives are all swirling in my brain.... thanks, Spitfire folk! Best Deal of the Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't think the walkthrough even hints at the awesomeness...


----------



## Nullhertz (Sep 4, 2014)

Great sounding library!
So much value for that little money! 

After playing around with some of the patches I came up with this small demo.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5kzqfu9o526w2 ... 1.mp3?dl=0

I know, nothing fancy... 
Except the drumhit at the beginning and the staccato strings everything is edna.

Edit: https://soundcloud.com/reasy/dyztopia-wip/s-pmKAG


----------



## Vastman (Sep 4, 2014)

Reasy @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> Great sounding library!
> So much value for that little money!
> 
> After playing around with some of the patches I came up with this small demo.
> ...



very nice, Reasy! thanks! this should be up on sound cloud or submitted to Spit for their use....


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 4, 2014)

Reasy @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> Great sounding library!
> So much value for that little money!
> 
> After playing around with some of the patches I came up with this small demo.
> ...



Cool!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Uhhh.... are there any patches based on your perc samples?

.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 4, 2014)

Very good job. Has some X files influence in there, no ?



Vastman @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> Reasy @ Thu Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Great sounding library!
> ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



Vastman @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> A: Bloody awesome library...still haven't gotten to work yet!
> B: So huge, can't wait for the browser upgrades... finding the jewels is fun but keeping track of them [email protected]#$*?!!!
> C: Love the predominantly orchestral uber wankoffs/modulations taking the beauty of the Albion range (and others)...into an edgier realm... love the Synthetic cinematics....



Barely had time to scratch the surface, literally 20 mins flicking through it. A, B and C above chime with me as instant reactions. It was knowing that B is in the works that made me pull the trigger - I know what I'm like, if I can't find stuff in a hurry when the deadline and / or inspiration strikes, then things get criminally under-used. Optimistic that this won't be true of eDNA, which I've only just realised is the CAPS INVERSE of Edna. How lovely.


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Just pulled the plug on this one, my first Spitfire library =o Was different and interesting enough to sway me from my "no new purchases rule " Downloader seems slow so probably no messing with it tonight


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 4, 2014)

Reasy @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> Great sounding library!
> So much value for that little money!
> 
> After playing around with some of the patches I came up with this small demo.
> ...



Very nice Reasy! Thanks for sharing!

I hope more people here will share some demos as I still haven't pull the trigger yet


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Very first thoughts after getting up early to play around with it, for me, very impressive. The definition of a library IMO is to inspire you to write and create and this does it for me. There is a lot in this !!!! 

I would say to prospective buyers to watch the vids and decide, I personally love this kind of stuff but it may not be everyones cup of tea. It is not an ultra refined, deep sampled, multi articulation, multi round robin type of library. Its beauty is in the quality of the raw material and the processing of the sounds, it sounds aurally and sonically fantastic, with some very unique sounding samples derived from god only knows where LOL

Paul/Christian
I spotted a few oddities and I don't want to post here and clutter up the thread, where is the best place to send bug reports.


----------



## jonathanwright (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Well I've been paying with this for the last few hours and it certainly sounds very good.

It's so deep, with so many sound sources to play with, but at the same time relatively easy to get to grips with.

I'm surprised that I've found the 'Sound Swamp' cartridge to be the the most inspiring to much around with, as it was the one I looked at as almost as an afterthought.

Some of the included presets are so good I think it's perfectly possible to create a track with just one of two of them.

The price - I feel - makes it incredibly good value for money.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



woodsdenis @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> Very first thoughts after getting up early to play around with it, for me, very impressive. The definition of a library IMO is to inspire you to write and create and this does it for me. There is a lot in this !!!!
> 
> I would say to prospective buyers to watch the vids and decide, I personally love this kind of stuff but it may not be everyones cup of tea. It is not an ultra refined, deep sampled, multi articulation, multi round robin type of library. Its beauty is in the quality of the raw material and the processing of the sounds, it sounds aurally and sonically fantastic, with some very unique sounding samples derived from god only knows where LOL
> 
> ...



Hi there, feedback most welcome here:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/theknowledge

Best.

C.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Update on my problem.

My card distributor (not my bank) has a strict oversea's policy that flags everything as fraud. However, that coupled with Verified by Visa, complete stops any payment from going through the payment process so Spitfire has no record of my 5! attempts of trying to make this purchase both with my card and my wife's. In fact, my wife's card was the only one to get a call from the fraud detection service for which was said it was a safe purchase, they approved it. Even so, since I never got passed the Verified by Visa process, the payment was never actually sent to Spitfire even after approval. Current ETA on getting this resolved? Well, the 4 other members at my bank with a similar issue have been waiting a month for some of their overseas purchases to process. :(. Looks like I am going to be waiting a while before I will be able to buy anything from Spitfire and any other developer overseas that doesn't use Paypal. I understand their rationale for not continuing their use of Paypal but sadly it makes it nearly impossible for me to purchase from them right now.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 5, 2014)

eDNA users- I write a lot of New Age music, do you think that eDNA could be of use for that type of music? 

Thanks!


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 5, 2014)

quantum7 @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> eDNA users- I write a lot of New Age music, do you think that eDNA could be of use for that type of music?
> 
> Thanks!




mmmm a difficult question, most of the library is unique sounding and leaning to the more aggressive and upfront, however there are the synthetic cinematic orchestra pads, which are superb. There are also a lot of ambient style stuff. IMO the raw samples are processed to lend themselves to new bold textures rather then bright shiny pristine ones.

Sorry to be vague but there is so much stuff in here and it covers a lot go ground. 

Also there will be (soon I hope) the ability to import your own samples into the eDNA engine, that will open up the sound palette even more :D


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Q for Christian/Spitfire

is there, or can there be ....

1. A way to change the motor freq to tempo synced from free, modifier key?
2. An easy way to add more fx for the motorfx without having to go into the spanner etc


----------



## mgtube (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

I'm actually very interested in clicking on the "buy" button but I've got one question which will mostly likely only be partially answerable. 

For those of you who've used Omnisphere, does Earth contend against it in any sort of way?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



mgtube @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> I'm actually very interested in clicking on the "buy" button but I've got one question which will mostly likely only be partially answerable.
> 
> For those of you who've used Omnisphere, does Earth contend against it in any sort of way?



(based now on 2x 20 min sessions, so treat my views with caution) It's similar territory for sure, both in terms of electronic and organic components (although of course there's no synthesis engine). But there's a lot of sounds that feel different, and there's definitely a fair few WOW patches. I particularly love the synthetic orchestra patches, these are perhaps the least Omni-like in my initial rovings.

Finding your way around the huge library can be a challenge, but I bought in the knowledge that there would be a 1.1 to address this.

I've only had first fumbling efforts with the editing, much was intuitive and simple, a few things less so for me so will require a bit of effort on my part (heavens). Again I stress - this has only been two very quick and sketchy sessions.


----------



## feck (Sep 5, 2014)

Very excited to get this installed - downloading now.


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



mgtube @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> I'm actually very interested in clicking on the "buy" button but I've got one question which will mostly likely only be partially answerable.
> 
> For those of you who've used Omnisphere, does Earth contend against it in any sort of way?



the main differences being Omnisphere has a closed sample set but with a synth engine and a gazillion modulation routings, arpegiator and better fx.

eDNA has/will have an open sample set with a few very clever tricks, the crossfader is deceptively simple but very effective as one example. It will always be limited by what Kontakt can or cant do scripting wise, thats a given. In saying that there is a lot going on under the hood . FX wise the choice of filters is is OK, there is nothing new here.


What it does bring new to the table is a vast and new original sample set, some of the patches will become standards I am sure. It is also as it stands now, cheaper.


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Sep 5, 2014)

First-rate stuff from amazingly talented folks with all the right kit. At a fire-sale price. No brainer. The sounds will definitely be heard in the future.


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



woodsdenis @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> eDNA has/will have an open sample set



So, can users' samples be put through the eDNA script? That would be very cool, if true.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



The Darris @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> Update on my problem.
> 
> My card distributor (not my bank) has a strict oversea's policy that flags everything as fraud. However, that coupled with Verified by Visa, complete stops any payment from going through the payment process so Spitfire has no record of my 5! attempts of trying to make this purchase both with my card and my wife's. In fact, my wife's card was the only one to get a call from the fraud detection service for which was said it was a safe purchase, they approved it. Even so, since I never got passed the Verified by Visa process, the payment was never actually sent to Spitfire even after approval. Current ETA on getting this resolved? Well, the 4 other members at my bank with a similar issue have been waiting a month for some of their overseas purchases to process. :(. Looks like I am going to be waiting a while before I will be able to buy anything from Spitfire and any other developer overseas that doesn't use Paypal. I understand their rationale for not continuing their use of Paypal but sadly it makes it nearly impossible for me to purchase from them right now.



Or alternatively you could drop us a line. We'll be back on Monday with lots of ideas for you? If you google about a bit you'll find out why many small businesses opt away from this method of payment (paypal).

Ozymiandis, To answer your question above, yes this is a feature already included. You have to own the full version of Kontakt but boot up the different Creator cartridges that we have prepared with different effects loaded and more options in the "motorised fx" rack. We'll be getting youtube tutorials up soon. 

Best.

C.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> Or alternatively you could drop us a line. We'll be back on Monday with lots of ideas for you? If you google about a bit you'll find out why many small businesses opt away from this method of payment (paypal).



I've been in touch with Aaron who has been doing an awesome job checking your system after I test it when I've been told by my bank that it should work and still no luck. It is clearly an issue with my debit card distributor's system/servers when dealing with overseas purchases. Even though my card is unlocked for overseas usage, it is the whole connection between Verified by Visa and my card distributor. This has been an issue for others at my bank for the last month and it still remains to be fixed. My only other option is to open an account with a bank that uses a different distributor and I really don't want to fuss with that since they are working to fix this problem. 

Like I said, I completely understand the rationale for why you guys stepped away from paypal and I support your decision for that. I won't lie though, I miss it because it was so easy for me. I am just sad that my bank's choice in card distributors is what is keeping me from getting my hands on this awesome product. I've been holding out on synthesis libraries as I've been wanting something fresh. Hopefully they fix this issue and I will be good to go in the near future. I've got a ticket open and as soon as I find out more information, I will email you the updates.

Best,

Chris


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Hi there, this is one for PMs really. There are options other than the ones you described so please reach out to us again on Monday if you still want to get your hands on Edna.

oo'er

C


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

The Darris,

Very unfortunate about your situation. I am also a US customer who has used both VISA and Mastercard through a major bank to purchase SF products since they moved away from Paypal and never had a problem here. Maybe you should look into another/more flexible card distributor.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

I would like to buy it, but I'm a student. Is it better for me to wait some time in order to be able to get a student discount, or is the promo discount now cheaper?


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

You can get the student discount today which is 30% off the full price £149, if you work this out this is cheaper than the promo price of £129.

Go to support on our site and follow the signs!

Best.

C.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Thanx!

Done


----------



## tokatila (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Hi C, I really like the price quality ratio with this one! Which brings me to the point tthat there is some balance left on my credit card which I really would like to use on low reeds! Any ETA?


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

I think there will be a BML release this month but am not on the BML team so don't know which one it will be...


----------



## The Darris (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Thanks Christian. Message sent to support. I will hang out until Monday and see what we can do. I truly appreciate the help in my current situation. :D


----------



## pinki (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Edna??

You called a sound library Edna?



Wild.


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> I think there will be a BML release this month but am not on the BML team so don't know which one it will be...



I want the BML Low Reeds, too!!!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Hi,

I'm waiting to hear some official demos of eDNA Earth, before purchasing. 

Hopefully some cool and fun demos will be posted soon.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

With this library, I can't quite grasp why one needs demos before making a purchase decision. The lengthy walk through provides a very good indication of what one can expect, and what is included. All demos are going to do is indicate how someone has used a few of the patches. It's sort of like asking for demos of Omnisphere. Omni? Which patches? There are so many, a demo simply cannot represent the entire content. You know the quality and the quantity is there, and I doubt demos will show us more than we already know.


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 7, 2014)

What a terrific library.

Question for Spitfire or any other eDNA users: How do we select IRs via the UI? I'm clicking the select sample icon, but it's just displaying some text, "Current IR is... [etc.]"

Thanks.


----------



## Celador (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



Alex Cuervo @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> geronimo @ Wed Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand: I suspected that it would disappoint you but I also can't say or write the opposite of what I think .
> ...



So if you don't like something you have to be silent? Great approach. Geronimo's comment was just his opinion, not insulting or anything.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



Celador @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> Alex Cuervo @ Wed Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > geronimo @ Wed Sep 03 said:
> ...



Timing perhaps? Wasn't it a bit premature to immediately jump on a library that had just been released, which one doesn't own, and about which others are enthusiastic? Raining on the parade so to speak? In any case, I think that topic has perhaps run its course, so maybe perhaps it's best (me included) we just move on?  Cheers.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



muziksculp @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm waiting to hear some official demos of eDNA Earth, before purchasing.
> 
> ...



Send me the library and I will do an excellent one.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Good spot by the previous poster re. IRs.... a hot fix will be out next week, along with a method of starring sounds 1-5 as opposed to just a star.

We're going to do cartridge spotlights to take people through our favourite sounds, I agree with previous poster, to make a demo would involve using a few sounds to dominate a track in a way that best demonstrate our chops as opposed to the massive variety of opportunities this lib offers. So, we'll start with the cart spotlights first if that is ok.

C.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

i dont get it , wheres paypal? why not paypal? everone else has paypal. seems wierd not having it. i google about it, found a few things why not, but nothing major. seems more of a pro than con. every other online music merchant has it. 
can it be added please.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

We've had major discussions about the perils of Pay Pal here before, so I suggest it should come as no surprise to anyone who's been a forum member for a long time that there are reasons to eliminate it. I for one was quite happy to see Spitfire drop that method of payment, and personally I will never again have a PayPal account. But since this thread is about eDNA, perhaps it's best I only offer this brief reply.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> Good spot by the previous poster re. IRs.... a hot fix will be out next week, along with a method of starring sounds 1-5 as opposed to just a star.
> 
> We're going to do cartridge spotlights to take people through our favourite sounds, I agree with previous poster, to make a demo would involve using a few sounds to dominate a track in a way that best demonstrate our chops as opposed to the massive variety of opportunities this lib offers. So, we'll start with the cart spotlights first if that is ok.
> 
> C.



Excellent. That starring system will be most appreciated. And by the way, great job on composing for Poirot. Just recently viewed the latest episodes.


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> Good spot by the previous poster re. IRs.... a hot fix will be out next week, along with a method of starring sounds 1-5 as opposed to just a star.



Brilliant! Thanks Christian.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Starring system sounds like it would be a really good way to keep track of favorites. I wonder how difficult it would be to have a "save as favorite" feature that ultimately saves a .nki in a "Favorites" folder within the Main Instruments folder of the library. Sure, you can create and save the patches yourself but it would be a nice and easy way to separate the patches you really like into their own folder with just one click. However, I don't know too much about kontakt's way of handling this so it might not be very feasible..


----------



## Vastman (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



The Darris @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> Starring system sounds like it would be a really good way to keep track of favorites. I wonder how difficult it would be to have a "save as favorite" feature that ultimately saves a .nki in a "Favorites" folder within the Main Instruments folder of the library. Sure, you can create and save the patches yourself but it would be a nice and easy way to separate the patches you really like into their own folder with just one click. However, I don't know too much about kontakt's way of handling this so it might not be very feasible..



That would be very nice. And/or search of stared sounds... ie, 4 star list... 5 star list... across all libs...

The "saving" system in Kontakt is still a mystery to me. Haven't really learned it... a nice, simple, thorough explanation would be nice as just muckin' round with the GUI it's sooo easy to come up with awesome stuff.

Guess I gotta do some Kontakt googling re: saving "things"


----------



## The Darris (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



Vastman @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> The Darris @ Sun Sep 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Starring system sounds like it would be a really good way to keep track of favorites. I wonder how difficult it would be to have a "save as favorite" feature that ultimately saves a .nki in a "Favorites" folder within the Main Instruments folder of the library. Sure, you can create and save the patches yourself but it would be a nice and easy way to separate the patches you really like into their own folder with just one click. However, I don't know too much about kontakt's way of handling this so it might not be very feasible..
> ...



All I will say is that even if you know how to save a patch properly, it is very easy to overwrite an original one which is why I suggested that option as an in patch feature/script. However, I don't know how feasible that would really be with the Kontakt engine.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

As there is so much on the front end of this interface we're aware that there are going to be many users who (like me) aren't Kontakt ninjas. We're aiming therefore to create some simple Kontakt tutorials to accompany a video manual that we're making for eDNA, alongside the cartridge spotlights.

More info soon...


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

o Think I've accidentally hit report in this thread. 

Been keeping an eye on this one, sounds really great. Unfortunately due to lack of fund (went a bit crazy in the Summer sales) I haven't been able to buy even at this great price. I'll look forward to more videos in the meantime.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



The Darris @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> All I will say is that even if you know how to save a patch properly, it is very easy to overwrite an original one which is why I suggested that option as an in patch feature/script. However, I don't know how feasible that would really be with the Kontakt engine.



It's a good argument for keeping a backup of the library, especially the instruments folder. Easy to fix if you do accidentally overwrite.

I may very well be jumping the gun here, but Christian / Paul - care to tell us more about the 1.1 plans for the tag browser? Will that have its own facility to create / edit patches and save as new ones?


----------



## geronimo (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

To have different versions of a preset, just slightly change the title of the patch and don't forget to confirm it by simply pressing Enter on your computer keyboard.
Once the Patch with the new name, simply save the same location as the original and it will not overwrite it but appear next in the list of patches so little difference in its name (V.1 , V.2 or II, III, IV).

It's true that it's not easy to manage when you are caught in the artistic inspiration.

Then it must be re-run KONTAKT perhaps Library concerned for the changes to take effect in the browser eDNA Library. This is often _
And this is considered the update operations of the Library could affect your personal changes, too. 8)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Another suggestion to make going through patches easier: allowing the use of the up and down arrows to switch patches.
Much more practical than having to click to do so...


----------



## thebob (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> Another suggestion to make going through patches easier: allowing the use of the up and down arrows to switch patches.
> Much more practical than having to click to do so...



ow, yes, I was wondering what was possible in that regard. isn't possible to midi CC these buttons on kontakt ? 
this is the first thing I thought about while trying eDNA out. I thought it would be cool to automate it at each iteration of a loop (e.g. a bassline) so I could listen all the patches while doing basic stuffs.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Going through the walkthrough video and I'm very much impressed! Awesome work guys! I did notice that a lot of the patches really sound massive, and I'm curious as to how easy it would be for the user to scale it back when needed? I know you can balance between the A & B sounds, but do you also have access to the effects that make up the instrument, or are most of these sound based on premangled samples?


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

Hi there,

All of the sounds Paul is playing are from the "artist" cartridges, which have a heap of FX on top of the vanilla instruments. Whilst it would be very difficult for us to demonstrate the 1900+ 'basic' instruments I can confirm that they vary from plaintive and naive simplicity to great complexity and enormity!

I am also creating a new cartridge with the working title "Slightly Broken" that I think is going to be really up your sleeve, this and some other goodies will be coming to everyone for free soon!

I have also just prepared the first of a series of voiceless walkthroughs that quite literally play every patch in every artist cartridge, I hope this very naked approach to presenting the sonic content of Earth demonstrates the pride we have in each and every one of the marauding phalanx of sounds we have assembled.

Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*

OK, for you preset junkies here's the first of 6 films coming your way. I imagined I was in a music shop, this is what I would do...

=================================================
*NEW!! - ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#1 APOCALYPZ*

For reasons beyond our control we've had to change Jefferson's Cartridge name. Here's the first of naked spotlight videos playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein so that you're clear of his very wild intentions. This, the most angular and dystopian of cartridges that ships with Earth has some of the wildest and most original sounds we've ever heard!



More cartridge spotlights on their way!

=================================================


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 9, 2014)

Sick sound design guys. Keep up the great work. This video is as good as a Jexus you tube synth video minus the 70's soft porn , horror, and gore 8) 

I wanted to add that the sounds in this library fit in the mix very well, in the best of Spitfire traditions.


----------



## Elfen (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*

Really loving my purchase!!
Quick question, do you plan to add faster timings than 1X in the Mixer Oscillator?
Like .5X .3X .1X


----------



## The Darris (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*



Elfen @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> Really loving my purchase!!
> Quick question, do you plan to add faster timings than 1X in the Mixer Oscillator?
> Like .5X .3X .1X


Click the "1x" icon and drag up and down for timing change.

Also to the Spitfire Team, my only comments on eDNA at this time are, "Wow........."::sips some tea:: "F**king Wow."

o-[][]-o 

Chris


----------



## Elfen (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*



The Darris @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> Elfen @ Tue Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Really loving my purchase!!
> ...


1X is the fastest timing. Unless I don't see a function, it cannot go down from that point. Up to 128x which is the slower pace. I wish there was a way to make it faster.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*

I'll request that as a new feature, i think 1x is 32s a quick fix is to alter the Kontakt/ DAW tempo? So if you're working at 80bpm, lassoo your existing MIDI, freeze it and flip it up to 160? Not ideal but that will get you your 64s.

C.


----------



## Elfen (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*



british_bpm @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> I'll request that as a new feature, i think 1x is 32s a quick fix is to alter the Kontakt/ DAW tempo? So if you're working at 80bpm, lassoo your existing MIDI, freeze it and flip it up to 160? Not ideal but that will get you your 64s.
> 
> C.



Yes that trick would be a bit labor intensive with multiple tracks with different fractions.
Thanks Chris for the feedback and the possibly new feature! 

Worth every penny! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*

On a related note, it would be handy if you could restrict the amount of "swing" when the Oscillate Mixer is turned on, for a more subtle effect. (It's not hard to do this manually with the modwheel, but it would be cool if it could be automated.)


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*

It's certainly something we will consider. Extraordinarily this function is not an internal Kontakt LFO but is in fact a dedicated script, so things that may seem simple in the various modulators are incredibly complicated when created from a bespoke script.

I am gathering all feedback and putting together a dream-list.

C.


----------



## frejahel (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*

eDNA sounds and looks fantastic! Thank you for the videos, showcasing the library.

I'm very eager to purchase this, but it seems that I have to wait a few days until I receive a reply from [email protected] (on my third day now and keeping my fingers crossed for a reply ).


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - APOCALYPZ*



british_bpm @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> It's certainly something we will consider. Extraordinarily this function is not an internal Kontakt LFO but is in fact a dedicated script, so things that may seem simple in the various modulators are incredibly complicated when created from a bespoke script.



Understood. I should've thought about it a bit longer because I just realised it's easy to do this via host automation, so no hurry on this feature.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - MOVIEDROME*

=================================================
*NEW!! - ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#2 MOVIEDROME*







Here's the second naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein so that you can get to grips with the sheer scale and versatility of the EARTH collection of sounds and presets. Designed by award winning composer, Christian Henson, this takes Earth to the widescreen with a huge host of pads, keys, atmos, fx and amazing basses designed to sit alongside orchestral elements and exude a broad band-width of colours found in modern cinema and other epic forms, games, trailers etc.



More cartridge spotlights on their way!

=================================================


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - MOVIEDROME*

STUNNING! and naked. I may run down the street naked if this keeps up :lol:


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - MOVIEDROME*



Dryden.Chambers @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> STUNNING! and naked. I may run down the street naked if this keeps up :lol:



>8o Please, please don't do that.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - MOVIEDROME*

Maybe a bit of topic: but how long does it normally take to get a reply trough the ticket system?

I emailed my student card info some days ago, and really would like to buy some Spitfire Audio stuff, so probably I'm too impatient


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - MOVIEDROME*

Hi there, a massive new-term rush and a small problem with our email system has meant a small backlog has arisen. I have only made clear of this, this morning I'm really sorry for your delay but we'll get to you today. Please PM if you haven't.

Best.

C.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - MOVIEDROME*

Got my codes, super thanx!


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - MOVIEDROME*

=================================================
*NEW!! - ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#3 DISCOMAN*






Here's the third naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein so that you can get to grips with the sheer scale and versatility of the EARTH collection of sounds and presets. Designed by pop and dance aristocrat, Stanley Gabriel, this compilation of delights features Stan's whimsical light hearted take on moving textures and sequences with repeated nods back to yesteryear and his dance roots.



More cartridge spotlights on their way!

=================================================


----------



## jules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - DISCOMAN*

^^ Hello ! Is this by design if there's always the same sound runing in the background in this discoman cartridge ? Thanks.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - DISCOMAN*

Technical howler, it's coming down for half an hour!

C.


----------



## jules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - DISCOMAN*

That's what i thought... thanks


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - DISCOMAN*

Sorry chaps, I personally checked this one this time!


----------



## jtenney (Sep 12, 2014)

Christian, are we going to get a chance to hear what the "basic instruments" sound like as opposed to the finished 1001 patches? I don't think I'm alone in looking forward to some rather esoteric uses for eDNA, and I'd like to see what some of its building blocks are like. Thanks for all the demos so far!!


----------



## Blake Ewing (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - DISCOMAN*

Just as an aside here to the product announcement...

I love Paul's video walkthroughs on new product releases.

I think these new no-nonsense patch playing videos are a GREAT compliment to them, and I hope you guys will consider doing this for all of your products both past and future.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - ANALOGANAUT*

...thanks Blake, here's the next one.


=================================================
*NEW!! - ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#4 ANALOGANAUT*






Here's the fourth naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein. Award winning producer and composer Christian Henson takes you on a ride through his synthesiser heritage, from basic and sometimes slightly broken analogue classic sounds, to the "birth of digital" for creating retrospective 80's "sexual thrillers" investigating how the eDNA can effect, sequence and mangle these sounds into something entirely new. Henson says this library very much reflects his somewhat eccentric approach to sound-smithery!



More cartridge spotlights on their way!


----------



## blougui (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - ANALOGANAUT*

Well, no one cares but I really dig this Analagonaut (no surprise considering my age, I guess) and Moviedrome. My 2 fav's at the moment.
such a "variety of riches", as would probably say Guy R.
Joining Blake Ewing in raving Paul's walkthrough + this more than judicious idea of giving the chance to every patch to be heard by the crowd, one by one.

- Erik


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - ANALOGANAUT*

Christian, is that theme from Fletch your playing there a few times ? 8) 
Keep up the great work.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - ANALOGANAUT*

NEXT UP!!

=================================================
*NEW!! - ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#5 SOUND SWAMP*







Here's the fifth naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein. Sound swamp is the rawest of tweaked preset cartridges. Designed by film composers for film composers, and compiled by Harnek Mudhar, it features the mangled orchestral recordings of the last 7 years, carefully assembled so that the modulation wheel provides the composer with naturalistic X-Fades even if the sounds emanate from another planet!!



More cartridge spotlights on their way!
=================================================


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - AV Cartridge Spotlight - SOUND SWAMP*

LAST ONE!

=================================================
*NEW!! - ARTISTS CARTRIDGE SPOTLIGHTS#6 SOUND DISPHORIA*






Here's the sixth naked spotlight video playing you EVERY SINGLE SOUND contained therein. Disphoria is a collection of classic and contemporary EDM sounds, but done..... THE SPITFIRE WAY! So always a little bit more broken, a bit rawer, more filth, a bit more hair and a whole lotta wrong. Think of what Led Zep did to the blues, this is what a British Company does when it designs a digital synth. The highlight of this collection lies in it's sequenced presets that rely on combining the gate stage and auto oscillating cross fader.



More cartridge news soon!
=================================================


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - First 10/10 Review JUST IN*

=================================================

FIRST REVIEW JUST IN AND IT'S 10/10!!

http://www.economicvoice.com/spitfire-a ... th-review/

_"There are times when you will feel like you are listening to sounds never heard before and that is basically because you are, seeing as these samples are to the larger part taken from Spitfire’s huge sample pool that were originally recorded at the highest level of quality available today."

"the real magic is the technical side. The new GUI that Spitfire has designed is so beautiful it should win an award in it’s own right."

"if you are looking for unique sounds that will add distinction to your soundtracks or a new and fresh angle to tackle music production then look no further."_

MORE 'EARTH' NEWS COMING SOON!

=================================================


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - LAST 48 HOURS OF PROMO - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

Hi guys, just to remind you that it's the last 48 hours of Earth's launch promo period. A truly staggering opportunity to get your hands on 1900 + totally unique instruments and 1001 incredible presets created by an award winning team via the most extraordinary front end experience. 

I thought I'd also use this opportunity to tease out some news about more Earth content in the pipeline alongside a raft of enhancements...

=================================================

4 NEW *FREE* CARTRIDGES COMING SOON!!


















=================================================


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - LAST 48 HOURS OF PROMO - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

Hi,

Any Spitfire eDNA user demos ? I would like to hear eDNA sounds when used in context of a soundtrack style composition. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - LAST 48 HOURS OF PROMO - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Sep 29 said:


> Hi guys, just to remind you that it's the last 48 hours of Earth's launch promo period. A truly staggering opportunity to get your hands on 1900 + totally unique instruments and 1001 incredible presets created by an award winning team via the most extraordinary front end experience.
> 
> I thought I'd also use this opportunity to tease out some news about more Earth content in the pipeline alongside a raft of enhancements...
> 
> ...



How lovely!  

Of course, the more exciting and delicious new material you throw our way, the more useful that tag browser will be that you mentioned for 1.1. Or in other words, no good deed goes unpunished. Any rough ETA for that project, or is it unseemly to ask?


----------



## Zelorkq (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - LAST 48 HOURS OF PROMO - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

This new library looks very promising! But I'm not sure if I should purchase it because only a few sounds really grab me. Those that do are amazing mind you :D and the interface is really great!!

Did I understand this correctly? Earth is phase #1. "COLLECTION OF ELECTRONIC SOUNDS DERIVED FROM THE MOST VALUED COLLECTION OF ORCHESTRAL SAMPLE RECORDINGS"

What other phases are planned for the future?


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - LAST 48 HOURS OF PROMO - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

caved in and bought!  

much to explore..........so far eDNA sounds very interesting.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

Hi Christian, are the new cartridges due soon btw ?

Any chance of Howard, Junkie, and Hans doing doing one in the future ?


----------



## Zelorkq (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

I asked this question a few weeks ago, but sadly this thread hasn't seen too many visitors since then..

Earth is phase #1, specialising on electronic sounds derived from orchestral recordings. What other phases are planned for future releases?


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

More news very very soon!

...and some tasty artwork!

C.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - New 'WHEELSPIN' Cartridges SNEAK PEAK!!*






Here's a quick sneak peak of a work-in-progress of the 'Wheelspin' cartridge coming soon to v1.1 of eDNA - 'EARTH'. 1 of 4 completely new artist cartridges which add to the 1900+ factory instruments and 1001 unique presets already shipped with v1.0 a further 404 totally unique sounds to the Earth collection. Wheelspin is a carefully weaved set of presets designed meticulously by Jefferson Chambers to really put eDNA through her paces! But it couldn't be easier for you to use, hold down a note and slowly move your modulation wheel, and uh oh.... what just happened!!!???

...oh and there's some new features for you to look at too...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - RELEASED!! - The Adventure Begins Today!!*

More lovely-and-wild-sounding-sounds...



british_bpm @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> We also commit to having a fuller database manager within Kontakt for v1.1. Indeed we have had a frelancer spend some time keywording every sound into a very detailed gDOC. So in advance of this we may make this public.



Is this still the plan for 1.1? At the moment, navigation round all that great-and-ever-expanding stuff is (as I thought it might be) proving my biggest obstacle to using it more.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - eDNA - 'EARTH' - New Cartridges ANNOUNCED!!*

Thanks Guy for your feedback, yes, as promised this will be included...

However this post really highlights how powerful a GUI Blake has created, and Jefferson has spent a month knitting presets together for, they really are amazing.... very new morphing sounds... I for one haven't heard this stuff before.

If you watch carefully you will also see that the xfade oscillator goes down to a zippy 0.5x alongside the gate sequencer and the former has new shapes to use!! Just a WIP of the next update coming soon...

v exciting.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 22, 2014)

Oooh, missed the x0.5 - good stuff. And good news all round, cheers chaps!


----------



## Elfen (Oct 25, 2014)

Many thanks for the 0.5x implementation and the new shapes! Awesome sounding preview.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 9, 2014)

There is eDNA sound demo thread over on the sample forum now:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42438

If you have any eDNA sound demo's please share them there and/or here for everyone to hear. TX

Christian, should we be seeing the new cartridges soon ? Not that i want to see you up drinking wine again all night 8)


----------



## spiralbill (Dec 9, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> There is eDNA sound demo thread over on the sample forum now:
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42438
> 
> If you have any eDNA sound demo's please share them there and/or here for everyone to hear. TX
> ...



I just posted one on that thread.
But I will post another one here just in case anyway. 
Here's my lil' user demo 

https://soundcloud.com/spiralbill/biosynthesis


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 12, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> There is eDNA sound demo thread over on the sample forum now:
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42438
> 
> If you have any eDNA sound demo's please share them there and/or here for everyone to hear. TX
> ...



This was written with eDNA. The first half pad is eDNA.

https://soundcloud.com/ray-mcginnis/a-city-asleep


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 16, 2015)

Might we see the new Cartridges at NAMM ?

Here is a very good review by Walid.
http://filmandgamecomposers.com/blog/pr ... ire-audio/


----------

